# Sunningdale Old and New 23rd and 24th July 2019



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

Dates now confirmed...........................

The package.

Sunningdale golf club, a true forum favourite from the last visit, both courses are just superb.

So

Arrive Tuesday 23rd July 2019

From 7.30am Arrival and Welcome at Clubhouse

Buffet breakfast offering Bacon Rolls, Danish Pastries, Croissants, Yogurt with toppings, Sliced Fruit, Fruit Smoothies, Juices, Tea, Coffee & Bucks Fizz

Complimentary Practice Facilities

18 holes on the Old or New course (TBC)

Pre-lunch drinks (cash basis)

Then from 12.15pm Traditional Sunningdale Carvery Lunch in the Dining Room (jacket required)

Then its chill out take the setting in and feel to free have a good drink and hopefully meet up in the evening for a few more drinks.

Wednesday 24th July 2019

Tee times from 13.00 (no daylight issues I hope!)

On either the Old or New course (TBC)

Then from 5.00pm Afternoon Tea is served and everyone will get fed this time.

Then its depart and miss the evening rush hour.


The price includes the comp fee as last time I collected it separate and its too much hassle to do it late on.

Now the green fee at Sunningdale to do both courses in a day (without food) is Â£350

We are doing 18 holes each day and we also have food included and the lunch is awesome.

So the price.......

*Â£265*

Now for the payments.

1st payment to secure your place.

Â£25 and this is to be paid by the 5th October.

*This Â£25 deposit is non refundable and non transferrable.*

I have committed to Sunningdale to a lot of places for this event and I am not going to end up out of pocket. 

If I have a surplus it will go in the prize fund.

Then its Â£60 by each date so I can complete the payments 1 month before going.

Â£60 due 30th November 2018 
Â£60 due 28th February 2019
Â£60 due 30th April 2019
Â£60 due 23rd June 2019

I am in the process of sorting another course out for the Monday and this will be announced shortly but that will be a separate thread.

So who fancies it.

60 places available.

If we have over 60 then I may ask for a few more places.

Forum people will be given priority for places.

If you want to bring a guest please can you PM me.

PayPal is glynroddy@gmail.com if you need my bank details then PM me :thup: if you do pay by PayPal please use friends and family as I don't want any charges.

Also hotel wise..................

Captainron has sorted this and got us a group discount at some local hotels, we will provide a link for people to book accommodation in the next few days.

Feel free to book your own accommodation.

Thanks

Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes


----------



## Junior (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2018)

Canâ€™t cut and paste off the iPhone, could someone add me to the list please? Ta muchly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich


Bagsy playing in Homers group ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2018)

You beat me to it Stu, so deleted my posts to avoid confusion


----------



## User2021 (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart

Now I know he cant cut and paste


----------



## Dando (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
 2. Captainron
 3. Paulw
 4. Jimaroid
 5. Liverpoolphil
 6. Khamelion
 7. Kraxx
 8. Hacker_Hughes
 9. Junior
 10. Stu
 11.Duffers
 12. Blue In Munich
 13. Jobr1850
 14. Richart
 15. Dando


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dando said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
		
Click to expand...

16. Murphthemog


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Well, that didn't work!

Deposit sent though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21. Murph the mog (so it doesnt throw it out)


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko 
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko 
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy 
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog


----------



## Cake (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko 
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy 
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish


----------



## Wilson (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Davemc1 plz sir


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson 
28. PNWokingham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson 
28. PNWokingham 
29. Homer J Simpson
30. PhilTheFragger


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
 2. Captainron
 3. Paulw
 4. Jimaroid
 5. Liverpoolphil
 6. Khamelion
 7. Kraxx
 8. Hacker_Hughes
 9. Junior
 10. Stu
 11.Duffers
 12. Blue In Munich
 13. Jobr1850
 14. Richart
 15. Dando
 16. NWJocko
 17. Liverbirdie
 18. Willby
 19. Schwartzy
 20. Glen P
 21.Birchy
 22. Scouser (TBC)
 23. Nic (TBC)
 24. Murph the mog
 25. Cake
 26. Fish
 27. Wilson 
 28. PNWokingham 
 29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Fragger


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson 
28. PNWokingham 
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie


----------



## Odvan (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson 
28. PNWokingham 
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie 
32. Odvan


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 4, 2018)

Odvan said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back to the world of the living mate


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy 

Paid whilst I've got the money!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy 
34. Crazyface (Sorry got stuck doing some actual work)


----------



## JamesR (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy 
34. Crazyface 
29. JamesR


----------



## sam85 (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy 
34. Crazyface 
35. JamesR
36. Sam85


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 4, 2018)

thanks Glyn - paid Â£315. Â£265 paid in full for Sunningdale and Â£50 deposit for the Monday game at Queenwood


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy 
34. Crazyface 
35. JamesR
36. Sam85 
37. TheDiablo


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Stu ðŸ‘


----------



## bernix (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
 2. Captainron
 3. Paulw
 4. Jimaroid
 5. Liverpoolphil
 6. Khamelion
 7. Kraxx
 8. Hacker_Hughes
 9. Junior
 10. Stu
 11.Duffers
 12. Blue In Munich
 13. Jobr1850
 14. Richart
 15. Dando
 16. NWJocko
 17. Liverbirdie
 18. Willby
 19. Schwartzy
 20. Glen P
 21.Birchy
 22. Scouser (TBC)
 23. Nic (TBC)
 24. Murph the mog
 25. Cake
 26. Fish
 27. Wilson
 28. PNWokingham
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Swingalot
 31. Wolfie
 32. Odvan
 33. Paperboy
 34. Crazyface
 35. JamesR
 36. Sam85
 37. Davemc1
 38. Diablo 
 39. bernix


----------



## IanM (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo 
39. bernix 
40.IanM


----------



## JamesR (Sep 4, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks Glyn - paid Â£315. Â£265 paid in full for Sunningdale and Â£50 deposit for the Monday game at Queenwood 

Click to expand...

I heard it was going to be Wentworth West, but the greens aren't up to snuff


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I heard it was going to be Wentworth West, but the greens aren't up to snuff 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## wookie (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo 
39. bernix 
40.IanM
41. wookie


----------



## Piece (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I heard it was going to be Wentworth West, but the greens aren't up to snuff 

Click to expand...

Off to Royal Ascot it is then


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece 
43. Imurg
44. CVG


----------



## Crow (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow


----------



## PCWOX (Sep 4, 2018)

1. LQ
 2. Captainron
 3. Paulw
 4. Jimaroid
 5. Liverpoolphil
 6. Khamelion
 7. Kraxx
 8. Hacker_Hughes
 9. Junior
 10. Stu
 11.Duffers
 12. Blue In Munich
 13. Jobr1850
 14. Richart
 15. Dando
 16. NWJocko
 17. Liverbirdie
 18. Willby
 19. Schwartzy
 20. Glen P
 21.Birchy
 22. Scouser (TBC)
 23. Nic (TBC)
 24. Murph the mog
 25. Cake
 26. Fish
 27. Wilson
 28. PNWokingham
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Swingalot
 31. Wolfie
 32. Odvan
 33. Paperboy
 34. Crazyface
 35. JamesR
 36. Sam85
 37. Davemc1
 38. Diablo
 39. bernix
 40.IanM
 41. wookie
 42. Piece (TBC)
 43. CVG
 44. Imurg
 45. Crow
46. PCWOX


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2018)

]1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2018)

Fragger seemed to get bounced twice by people's quotes...
Maybe they're trying to tell him something


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc

Great stuff Glyn, another top effort.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102


----------



## PieMan (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 4, 2018)

PieMan said:



			LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## butchercd (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke 
52.Butchercd


----------



## paddyc (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
 Captainron
 3. Paulw
 4. Jimaroid
 5. Liverpoolphil
 6. Khamelion
 7. Kraxx
 8. Hacker_Hughes
 9. Junior
 10. Stu
 11.Duffers
 12. Blue In Munich
 13. Jobr1850
 14. Richart
 15. Dando
 16. NWJocko
 17. Liverbirdie
 18. Willby
 19. Schwartzy
 20. Glen P
 21.Birchy
 22. Scouser (TBC)
 23. Nic (TBC)
 24. Murph the mog
 25. Cake
 26. Fish
 27. Wilson
 28. PNWokingham
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Swingalot
 31. Wolfie
 32. Odvan
 33. Paperboy
 34. Crazyface
 35. JamesR
 36. Sam85
 37. Davemc1
 38. Diablo
 39. bernix
 40.IanM
 41. wookie
 42. Piece (TBC)
 43. CVG
 44. Imurg
 45. Crow
 46. PCWOX
 47. Fragger
 48. gregbwfc
 49. Karl102
 50. PieMan
 51.Pokerjoke 
 52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C


----------



## Blakey (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke 
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C 
54. Blakey


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke 
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C 
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2018)

Diary rejigged!

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke 
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C 
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil 
57. Papas1982


----------



## chrisd (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd


----------



## Badger (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd 
59. Badger


----------



## chimpo1 (Sep 4, 2018)

LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2018)

Deposit paid Glyn Â£25.00 Cheers


----------



## LIG (Sep 4, 2018)

chimpo1 said:



			LQ
Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
		
Click to expand...

61 LIG


----------



## User20205 (Sep 4, 2018)

Limited to 60??? Bang me on the reserve if so!!! You pop out the house to win a knock out final & all the spots have gone ðŸ˜“
Shame because Iâ€™ve been practicing my card chucking tekkers ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

Keep posting the names on, I have placed the limit at 60.

I may put a few more places on or I do have another option but wont use it till needed.


We all know that some people will drop out once it comes to paying.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 4, 2018)

please add me to reserves Glynn.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 4, 2018)

Reserve list please. It's the Mrs birthday on the 23rd so I'll have to tread carefully and arrange something special for the weekend.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 4, 2018)

Glyn once all the forumers have posted can you put a +1 on the reserve list for me matey


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun

Going to take this list to 70 then itâ€™s reserve list. 

I know by the time everyone has to pay we will be at 60 ðŸ˜€


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Glyn once all the forumers have posted can you put a +1 on the reserve list for me matey
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.

I will sort out guests etc in the next few weeks. 

If anyone else has a guest can you send me a pm.

Ta


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm happy to go on a reserve list then slide in when the drop outs kick in.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Glyn, Deposit sent.


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2018)

deposit paid Glyn


----------



## bernix (Sep 5, 2018)

deposit played Glyn


----------



## User2021 (Sep 5, 2018)

Some money sent over via PP mate


----------



## chris3081 (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081

Can I send a deposit as numbers now over 60? Dropped the ball here - been watching this thread for months and then blinked and missed it!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Can I send a deposit as numbers now over 60? Dropped the ball here - been watching this thread for months and then blinked and missed it!
		
Click to expand...

Chris,

Yes get the deposit over.

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry, just seen this post. Iâ€™m in for the whole trip. Will send payment later this week. Well done Glyn, great job mate ðŸ‘


----------



## chris3081 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Chris,

Yes get the deposit over.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Deposit paid by paypal - cannot wait!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67.Boxman
68. CK03PUT


----------



## merv79 (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67.Boxman
68. CK03PUT 
69. Merv79


----------



## Twire (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67.Boxman
68. CK03PUT 
69. Merv79 
70. Twire


----------



## DRW (Sep 5, 2018)

Cracking deal again LQ. Hope the days go great.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 5, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67.Boxman
68. CK03PUT 
69. Merv79 
70. Twir
71. 2Blue


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

2blue said:



			1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67.Boxman
68. CK03PUT
69. Merv79
70. Twir
71. 2Blue
		
Click to expand...

OK cheers Davey.

I have had a chat with Sunningdale and if everyone pays the deposit I can increase the booking but its a lot more work but I am happy to do it if we can get all deposits in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

DRW said:



			Cracking deal again LQ. Hope the days go great.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2018)

Deposit sent. Any objection to paying larger amounts in advance? As long as payment deadlines are met?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Deposit sent. Any objection to paying larger amounts in advance? As long as payment deadlines are met?
		
Click to expand...

You can pay in advance no probs at all.

Paperboy and PNW have both paid in full already.


----------



## chimpo1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Deposit paid yesterday via PayPal Glyn.
Cheers
Nick


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Sep 5, 2018)

Deposit sent, Cheers Glynn


----------



## Junior (Sep 5, 2018)

Deposit sent via PayPal mate


----------



## Cake (Sep 5, 2018)

Deposit sent via PayPal


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2018)

Well done on securing another great deal for us LQ, I'll be sending mine ,duffers and macca's deposit over in the next day or two.


----------



## Troymcclure (Sep 6, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Scouser (TBC)
23. Nic (TBC)
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67.Boxman
68. CK03PUT
69. Merv79
70. Twire
71. 2Blue
72. Troymcclure


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Boxman
23. CK03PUT
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67. Merv79
68. Twire
69. 2Blue
70. Troymcclure
71. MendieGK

Keep those deposits rolling in, I have had a few requests for guests, if anyone wants to bring a guest let me know asap.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2018)

Junior said:



			Deposit sent via PayPal mate
		
Click to expand...

Always one.

Please send by friends and family or I will be charged


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 6, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Boxman
23. CK03PUT
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67. Merv79
68. Twire
69. 2Blue
70. Troymcclure
71. MendieGK 
72. Tugglesf239


----------



## Twire (Sep 6, 2018)

When Copy & Pasting can you make sure you use the latest list, and double check you've not dropped anyone from it.

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2018)

Twire said:



			When Copy & Pasting can you make sure you use the latest list, and double check you've not dropped anyone from it.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone been missed?


----------



## Twire (Sep 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Has anyone been missed?
		
Click to expand...

I sorted it on the previous post.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2018)

Twire said:



			I sorted it on the previous post.
		
Click to expand...

OK Cheers


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2018)

Deposit sent.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 6, 2018)

Deposit sent.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 6, 2018)

Ive been missed I think


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ive been missed I think 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s because you asked to go on the reserve list Ash.

We donâ€™t have a reserve list at the minute ðŸ˜€


----------



## Robobum (Sep 7, 2018)

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Boxman
23. CK03PUT
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67. Merv79
68. Twire
69. 2Blue
70. Troymcclure
71. MendieGK
72. Tugglesf23
73. Robobum


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 8, 2018)

What have I done ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

74 ðŸ˜‚

I look forward to the conversation with Sunningdale next week.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for putting me up Phil, much appreciated but unfortunately I canâ€™t make this one. 

1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Boxman
23. CK03PUT
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67. Merv79
68. Twire
69. 2Blue
70. Troymcclure
71. MendieGK
72. Tugglesf23
73. Robobum


----------



## The Boxman (Sep 9, 2018)

Boxman and CK03Put deposit sent by paypal


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2018)

Deposit sent by Paypal, thanks Glyn.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who sent sent over deposits already, keep em coming ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Badger (Sep 12, 2018)

hi glyn, deposit sent via paypal.


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Glyn,

I have only just seen this, but expressed my interest on the original thread. Are there spaces still available?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 12, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi Glyn,

I have only just seen this, but expressed my interest on the original thread. Are there spaces still available?

Cheers

Martin
		
Click to expand...

Yes Martin.
Add your name to the list and get the deposit over.

Thanks

Glyn


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 12, 2018)

1.LQ
 2.Captainron
 3. Paulw
 4. Jimaroid
 5. Liverpoolphil
 6. Khamelion
 7. Kraxx
 8. Hacker_Hughes
 9. Junior
 10. Stu
 11.Duffers
 12. Blue In Munich
 13. Jobr1850
 14. Richart
 15. Dando
 16. NWJocko
 17. Liverbirdie
 18. Willby
 19. Schwartzy
 20. Glen P
 21.Birchy
 22. Boxman
 23. CK03PUT
 24. Murph the mog
 25. Cake
 26. Fish
 27. Wilson
 28. PNWokingham
 29. HomerJSimpson
 30. Swingalot
 31. Wolfie
 32. Odvan
 33. Paperboy
 34. Crazyface
 35. JamesR
 36. Sam85
 37. Davemc1
 38. Diablo
 39. bernix
 40.IanM
 41. wookie
 42. Piece (TBC)
 43. CVG
 44. Imurg
 45. Crow
 46. PCWOX
 47. Fragger
 48. gregbwfc
 49. Karl102
 50. PieMan
 51.Pokerjoke
 52.Butchercd
 53. Paddy C
 54. Blakey
 55. Anotherdouble
 56. FairwayPhil
 57. Papas1982
 58. Chrisd
 59. Badger
 60. Chimpo1
 61.lig
 62. The Rod
 63. Norfolkshaun
 64. Qwerty
 65.Chris3081
 66. Radbourne
 67. Merv79
 68. Twire
 69. 2Blue
 70. Troymcclure
 71. MendieGK
 72. Tugglesf23
 73. Robobum
 74. 94Tegsi

Â£85 sent over just now.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Captainron (Sep 14, 2018)

Deposit paid


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for sending the deposits, for those that haven't paid I do need them by the 5th October so I can get the forum +1's in that I have had requests for.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thanks to everyone for sending the deposits, for those that haven't paid I do need them by the 5th October so I can get the forum +1's in that I have had requests for.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, I've just paid Hacker Hughes Â£25 deposit, cheers  'Sunningdale Hacker'


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Glyn, I've just paid Hacker Hughes Â£25 deposit, cheers  'Sunningdale Hacker'
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find the Sunningdale hacker is post 116 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think you will find the Sunningdale hacker is post 116 ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

did he already pay Â£25? or did I miss something?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			did he already pay Â£25? or did I miss something?
		
Click to expand...

No, sorry I meant Captainron is the hacker ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No, sorry I meant Captainron is the hacker ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, its been a long day, that went right over my head #facepalm - love it... Cheers Glyn


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Sep 21, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			1.LQ
2.Captainron
3. Paulw
4. Jimaroid
5. Liverpoolphil
6. Khamelion
7. Kraxx
8. Hacker_Hughes
9. Junior
10. Stu
11.Duffers
12. Blue In Munich
13. Jobr1850
14. Richart
15. Dando
16. NWJocko
17. Liverbirdie
18. Willby
19. Schwartzy
20. Glen P
21.Birchy
22. Boxman
23. CK03PUT
24. Murph the mog
25. Cake
26. Fish
27. Wilson
28. PNWokingham
29. HomerJSimpson
30. Swingalot
31. Wolfie
32. Odvan
33. Paperboy
34. Crazyface
35. JamesR
36. Sam85
37. Davemc1
38. Diablo
39. bernix
40.IanM
41. wookie
42. Piece (TBC)
43. CVG
44. Imurg
45. Crow
46. PCWOX
47. Fragger
48. gregbwfc
49. Karl102
50. PieMan
51.Pokerjoke
52.Butchercd
53. Paddy C
54. Blakey
55. Anotherdouble
56. FairwayPhil
57. Papas1982
58. Chrisd
59. Badger
60. Chimpo1
61.lig
62. The Rod
63. Norfolkshaun
64. Qwerty
65.Chris3081
66. Radbourne
67. Merv79
68. Twire
69. 2Blue
70. Troymcclure
71. MendieGK
72. Tugglesf23
73. Robobum
74. 94Tegsi
75. Topoftheflop

Deposit sent 

Glad I caught this!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 2, 2018)

Payment sent


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 2, 2018)

Is there space for anymore on this?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Is there space for anymore on this?
		
Click to expand...

There will be, Stick your name on the list and send Lincoln Quaker a PM for his payment details.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 3, 2018)

Just sent my deposit for this Glynn


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2018)

Just sent my deposit..(by BACS) . sorry for proximity to deadline, been overseas, forgot all about this till got back to work!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 4, 2018)

deposit sent via PayPal. Hope it went friends & family if not Iâ€™ll shout you the charges ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 4, 2018)

Cheers all for the deposits. 

Just got a couple outstanding. 

Will update Monday. 

Hoping to sort a course out for the Monday afternoon. I had one lined up but the deal isnâ€™t what we wanted. So I have had a few suggestions tonight some hope to have it sorted by next week.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 5, 2018)

Deposit paid to your account.


----------



## merv79 (Oct 5, 2018)

Just transferred deposit to your account.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 5, 2018)

Keep that money coming in guys.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2018)

Deposit paid.


----------



## Shamalala_dingdong (Oct 6, 2018)

I would like to be included or added to the reserve list if possible for sunningdale


----------



## Swinger (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Glyn, I'd like to do these two days if there are any spaces left. If not would like can you put me on the reserve list please. Cheers.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2018)

Shamalala_dingdong said:



			I would like to be included or added to the reserve list if possible for sunningdale
		
Click to expand...

You are in ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2018)

Swinger said:



			Hi Glyn, I'd like to do these two days if there are any spaces left. If not would like can you put me on the reserve list please. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

As long as you donâ€™t wear the shorts i Have seen on WhatsApp ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±then consider yourself as in ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh christ, Shamala and Swinger are in? I'd better make sure I'm not staying in the same hotel then!!! ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## User20205 (Oct 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Oh christ, Shamala and Swinger are in? I'd better make sure I'm not staying in the same hotel then!!! ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a late tee time on the 2nd day. Youâ€™ll be fine. Iâ€™m staying with fishy, always an early finish ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You are in ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You sure you don't want to have a think about that Glyn ? Not sure the the forum is ready for dingdong.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2018)

Just gone through my names and recent deposits.

Will post Monday as everyone should have paid a deposit by then.

If you havenâ€™t paid by Monday I will assume you donâ€™t want to go.

If you want to stick your name down itâ€™s now on the reserve list. 

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2018)

Can I be put on a reserve list???
If a deposit secures a place I can send one.
(Haven't been logging on much so missed this!)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2018)

100% deposits in and didnâ€™t have to chase one person ðŸ˜‰

Next payment is due by the 30th November and itâ€™s Â£60 ðŸ‘


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2018)

Any news on hotels yet? Only I've found a nice pub not too far away and am tempted to book in.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2018)

Never mind, found an even better one. Massive discount. BOOKED !!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Never mind, found an even better one. Massive discount. BOOKED !!!! 

Click to expand...

Spill where then, don't keep it to yourself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Never mind, found an even better one. Massive discount. BOOKED !!!! 

Click to expand...

I'm local so go on, where is it? I'll tell you if its as good as you think


----------



## Twire (Oct 21, 2018)

My guess would be Sunningdale Park.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone fancy an Airbnb for 22nd/23rd. What goes on tour, stays on tour !!!


----------



## merv79 (Oct 21, 2018)

therod said:



			Anyone fancy an Airbnb for 22nd/23rd. What goes on tour, stays on tour !!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I could be tempted, how much is it?


----------



## User20205 (Oct 21, 2018)

merv79 said:



			Yeah I could be tempted, how much is it?
		
Click to expand...

About Â£60 a night depending on which one. Think a few a thinking about it. Will let you know Andy


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm local so go on, where is it? I'll tell you if its as good as you think
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a  mo


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 21, 2018)

The Talbot Inn, Much Wenlock​ 
THis place


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 21, 2018)

And I've got it for........Â£55 a night......double room. Premier Inn????? Nutz to them !!!!! LOL


----------



## User20205 (Oct 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			And I've got it for........Â£55 a night......double room. Premier Inn????? Nutz to them !!!!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t the the place recently featured in â€˜horror hotels UKâ€™ on Dave??? 
They found 15 different strains of DNA in the leek & potato soup


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2018)

I heard it was nicknamed the Hotel of death and blood.......

But I could be wrong


----------



## IanM (Oct 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



​
The Talbot Inn, Much Wenlock

THis place
		
Click to expand...


Only 4 hours from Surrey ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



​
The Talbot Inn, Much Wenlock



THis place
		
Click to expand...




IanM said:



			Only 4 hours from Surrey ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

  Did you pay with MasterCard, because that's priceless.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



  Did you pay with MasterCard, because that's priceless. 

Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Oct 21, 2018)

To be fair...itâ€™s a cracking deal


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 21, 2018)

OMG !!!! THank you to everyone for pointing out what an utter plonker I am. I have no idea how I ended up booking this place. I was searching Sunningdale....honest....This came up....honest.....I just don't understand??????? 

Cancelled now though.... THANK YOU THANK YOU !!!!!!!!


----------



## IanM (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh Crazy.... reminds me of the story of a gang of Americans who checked in to the St Andrews Hotel in Torquay and asked for a taxi to The Open for the following morning .....

....thatâ€™s what happens when the northerners come South!

Search WOKING or BRACKNELL or BAGSHOT or ASCOT    It isnâ€™t in London!


----------



## matt71 (Oct 21, 2018)

Pm thingy sent


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmmmmmm I don't feel quite so stupid now. I've tried the search again.... and low and behold the place comes up AT THAT PRICE !!!!!!  BUT......when you access the cheap price the site that is advertising it then shows another DIFFERENT hotel WITH THE SAME NAME !!!!! and has been pointed out, to much mirth and merriment, nowhere near the original one shown. I use these site a lot so will be taking a little bit more care when clicking on the book button.


----------



## IanM (Oct 22, 2018)

There is a Talbot Inn in Ripley.. not too far from Woking!

But you gave us all a laugh!!

I stayed here last year and just rebooked for next,  decent place, easy drive to Sunningdale, easy parking, food and beer on site.  Not as cheap as CF's place in Shropshire, but you might make the start time!!


----------



## bernix (Oct 22, 2018)

any news regarding a Monday and/or Thursday round? will there be one. have to arrange flights and accomodation and they all require exact dates


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2018)

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...onday-22nd-july-day-before-sunningdale.99149/

Monday round now posted on a separate thread.

I did try to get a top notch course nearer but they are asking for way too much and I did try to keep the extra course as a reasonable price.

Thankfully Rob at The Addington has been superb and got what the forum is about


----------



## PieMan (Oct 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thankfully Rob at The Addington has been superb and got what the forum is about 

Click to expand...

And he still gave you a deal after you confirmed trolling, arguments, slagging people off? Amazing bit of negotiating! You should be at the forefront of the Brex..........no I can't type it!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			100% deposits in and didnâ€™t have to chase one person ðŸ˜‰

*Next payment is due by the 30th November and itâ€™s Â£60* ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Transferred today


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 29, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...onday-22nd-july-day-before-sunningdale.99149/

Monday round now posted on a separate thread.

I did try to get a top notch course nearer but they are asking for way too much and I did try to keep the extra course as a reasonable price.

Thankfully Rob at The Addington has been superb and got what the forum is about 

Click to expand...

Just a bit of advise, for those playing The Addington and then Sunningdale on the next day and staying down this way, you will be much better off staying close to Sunningdale in the evening rather than trying to get around the M25 the following morning.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 29, 2018)

Did the links to the discounted hotels get posted?

Had a quick look though the thread again and didn't see anything.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 29, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Just a bit of advise, for those playing The Addington and then Sunningdale on the next day and staying down this way, you will be much better off staying close to Sunningdale in the evening rather than trying to get around the M25 the following morning.
		
Click to expand...

We can all stay at yours


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			We can all stay at yours
		
Click to expand...

. No room at the Inn I'm afraid.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 29, 2018)

Anyone know what the premier inn at Bagshot is like?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 29, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Anyone know what the premier inn at Bagshot is like?
		
Click to expand...

Stayed there last week.
It's pleasant enough. Decent bar and food. Ideal location too.

I'll likely go there for the meet.


----------



## chris3081 (Oct 31, 2018)

Next payment sent - getting excited again!


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Next payment sent - getting excited again!
		
Click to expand...

Installment paid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2018)

Cheers all for the payments so far ðŸ‘


----------



## Parky24 (Oct 31, 2018)

Is there a reserve list for the 2 days at sunningdale


----------



## chimpo1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Deposit paid ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 1, 2018)

Next instalment  paid.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2018)

Â£145 from me & mate Jim, Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 8, 2018)

Next payment is Â£60 by the end of the month for those that haven't paid already.

Thanks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Next payment is Â£60 by the end of the month for those that haven't paid already.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Second Deposit payment Paid


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2018)

Â£60 sent, thanks again mate.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 9, 2018)

Â£60 sent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2018)

Â£70 sent; second payment and Â£10 for The Addington deposit, thanks.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 10, 2018)

Â£60 paypal, cheers!


----------



## Blakey (Nov 14, 2018)

Â£60 paypal just sent.
Thank you.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Nov 14, 2018)

Sent mine directly to your bank as per the pm.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 18, 2018)

Glyn - Nov Â£60 deposi paid


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 18, 2018)

Please put me down as a reserve should anyone drop out.

No problem paying all outstanding deposit ASAP if needed.


Thanks


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2018)

November installment paid for Imurg and CVG..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 21, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Please put me down as a reserve should anyone drop out.

No problem paying all outstanding deposit ASAP if needed.


Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem at all sticking you on the reserve list.

With the 2nd payment due by the end of the month I am sure we may see a space or two become available.

I have a few reserves already.

Thanks and itâ€™s nice to have another newbie getting involved ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 21, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Next payment is Â£60 by the end of the month for those that haven't paid already.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

This again ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This again ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Coming on Thursday night (pay day)


----------



## merv79 (Nov 22, 2018)

I have just transferred the 2nd payment to you Glyn.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2018)

Money sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Money sent
		
Click to expand...

You paid me on the 9th as well. 

You are now ahead. 

Some others have double paid as well. 

I will post in the 1st week in December a full list of payments. 

Right now I am updating it every day as more and more payments are coming in.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You paid me on the 9th as well.

You are now ahead.

Some others have double paid as well.

I will post in the 1st week in December a full list of payments.

Right now I am updating it every day as more and more payments are coming in.
		
Click to expand...

I send you so much money that I forget where I am at. Itâ€™s like having a greedy ex wife and a bad solicitor


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I send you so much money that I forget where I am at. Itâ€™s like having a greedy ex wife and a bad solicitor 

Click to expand...

I feel like your current wife as I have spent way too much time with you this year ðŸ˜‰


----------



## TtaylorMade (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi Glynn, 
Any chance I can be put me on the reserve list for this, please?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2018)

TtaylorMade said:



			Hi Glynn,
Any chance I can be put me on the reserve list for this, please?
		
Click to expand...

Consider it done ðŸ‘ you donâ€™t have a dodgy handicap like jobr1850 do you ðŸ˜‰


----------



## TtaylorMade (Nov 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Consider it done ðŸ‘ you donâ€™t have a dodgy handicap like jobr1850 do you ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Great - thanks! His handicap has plenty of room to come down #bandit


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2018)

TtaylorMade said:



			Great - thanks! His handicap has plenty of room to come down #bandit
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ glad itâ€™s been noted at his home club as well.
Nice to see he went easy on everyone this weekend in Kent


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 24, 2018)

Some money sent. Couldn't be er bothered to find how much was required. If not enough let me know.


----------



## Crow (Nov 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Some money sent. Couldn't be er bothered to find how much was required. If not enough let me know.
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't be bothered to read back through the thread to find out how much was required? 

What did you think? 
"The organiser can do it, I'm sure he's got plenty time on his hands and doesn't have anything better to do than to babysit me"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

Â£60 sent


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I feel like your current wife as I have spent way too much time with you this year ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I feel the same way, and I've only played with him twice (I think)......
Oh, and shared a room once.....


----------



## Captainron (Nov 24, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I feel the same way, and I've only played with him twice (I think)......
Oh, and shared a room once.....
		
Click to expand...

Love you too baby


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Some money sent. Couldn't be er bothered to find how much was required. If not enough let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I shake my head sometimes.

If you canâ€™t be bothered to look are you sure your are bothered enough to come to Sunningdale.

I have other 100 going on this meet, I canâ€™t babysit everyone. 

Bangs head against wall several times ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Captainron (Nov 24, 2018)

With a very keen reserve list, I would think that a refund of his payments less the non refundable Â£25 would be in order.

Ungrateful so and so


----------



## richart (Nov 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Some money sent. Couldn't be er bothered to find how much was required. If not enough let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Try looking at the first post in this thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I feel the same way, and I've only played with him twice (I think)......
Oh, and shared a room once.....
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a bit worried - I keep getting paired with him , think Glyn is trying to make the divorce from him smooth


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Some money sent. Couldn't be er bothered to find how much was required. If not enough let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re lucky Iâ€™m not the organiser of this. Iâ€™d have sent you back your money no matter if you had paid more than needed up to this point. 

Itâ€™s beyond me how someone can be so utterly disrespectful to someone whoâ€™s organising something like this. Unbelievable.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Youâ€™re lucky Iâ€™m not the organiser of this. Iâ€™d have sent you back your money no matter if you had paid more than needed up to this point. 

Itâ€™s beyond me how someone can be so utterly disrespectful to someone whoâ€™s organising something like this. Unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I'd like to think it was an unintentional insult, and something that an apology would fix. No apology then no golf......


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 24, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I agree. I'd like to think it was an unintentional insult, and something that an apology would fix. No apology then no golf......
		
Click to expand...

I thought at first it mightâ€™ve been some sort of internal banter with a story behind it between them, but given Quakers response it doesnâ€™t seem that way. 

Weâ€™re all different (thank goodness for that), and deal with things in different ways, but he wouldâ€™ve had his money back in his account quicker than he would be able to say paypal had it been me organising.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 24, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			I thought at first it mightâ€™ve been some sort of internal banter with a story behind it between them, but given Quakers response it doesnâ€™t seem that way. 

Weâ€™re all different (thank goodness for that), and deal with things in different ways, but he wouldâ€™ve had his money back in his account quicker than he would be able to say paypal had it been me organising.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully, I'm proof that Glyn has the patience of a Saint. And the alcohol tolerance of a small child......


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 24, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Thankfully, I'm proof that Glyn has the patience of a Saint. And the alcohol tolerance of a small child......
		
Click to expand...

The way Iâ€™ve seen him stack a plate, I figured heâ€™d be lining his stomach so he could sink a barrel of beer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2018)

Glyn, I cant be bothered paying you, can you come and collect the money from me in person?

I've just emptied my big whisky bottle, so will have loads of change including some of them green pennies, Danish small change, Turkish notes and greenshield stamps. I've also got St.Mirrens glossy badge, and Gerry Gow (he of Bristol City) stickers from the 1978 pannini sticker album, not sure if this is strictly legal tender, but I'll give it a try anyway.  Bring your own little plassy bank bags, as well, as havent even been arrissed to stack them in neat lines either.

Sheesh!!!


----------



## Captainron (Nov 25, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, I cant be bothered paying you, can you come and collect the money from me in person?

I've just emptied my big whisky bottle, so will have loads of change including some of them green pennies, Danish small change, Turkish notes and greenshield stamps. I've also got St.Mirrens glossy badge, and Gerry Gow (he of Bristol City) stickers from the 1978 pannini sticker album, not sure if this is strictly legal tender, but I'll give it a try anyway.  Bring your own little plassy bank bags, as well, as havent even been arrissed to stack them in neat lines either.

Sheesh!!!
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve got enough there for 3 or 4 payments mush.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 25, 2018)

I think Crazy was trying ( and failing miserably) to be a bit funny.

He probably doesnâ€™t realise yet the kerfuffle , sent him a note.

Sure all will be sorted very soon with abject apologies and humble pie etc.

Sending my dosh today Glyn ðŸ‘


----------



## User20205 (Nov 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think Crazy was trying ( and failing miserably) to be a bit funny.

He probably doesnâ€™t realise yet the kerfuffle , sent him a note.

Sure all will be sorted very soon with abject apologies and humble pie etc.

Sending my dosh today Glyn ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You sure, we should have let him book that room in TelfordðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ Iâ€™m disappointed that we could be arsed to correct him. The crazy bit doesnâ€™t go far enough, he should be called â€˜care in the communityfaceâ€™

Iâ€™ll pay wed if OK glyn??


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 25, 2018)

Er just to stop all this. I've asked Glynn to refund my money as I get the impression I'm not wanted. I actually sent more than was requested, and my post was more of a, I'm sending more than you want , hope it's not a problem, type of post. 

I was really looking forward to this, but have been put off by the reaction of some to what I consider to be an innocent post. I hope this will not be a problem.


----------



## matt71 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sad reading this thread over the past few days  

I personally feel it was a misunderstanding or a joke gone wrong, but then again what do I know !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 25, 2018)

matt71 said:



			Sad reading this thread over the past few days  

I personally feel it was a misunderstanding or a joke gone wrong, but then again what do I know !
		
Click to expand...

I have replied to a PM from Crazyface.

I must admit to not taking it as a joke in the way he intended and maybe I did get it wrong but I am spending hours and hours doing payments and organising this day. I cant keep chasing people with over 100 people going.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 25, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think Crazy was trying ( and failing miserably) to be a bit funny.
		
Click to expand...

 agree with this.

A smiley face would have worked wonders


----------



## matt71 (Nov 25, 2018)

Lincoln : I Agree what ever the intentions was he has quite clearly miffed you and a few others off!

A moment of madness could easily been rectified as you said by aðŸ˜€

Anyhow we all appreciate your efforts in organising the trip and itâ€™s good to see a line has been drawn through it all!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2018)

matt71 said:



			Lincoln : I Agree what ever the intentions was he has quite clearly miffed you and a few others off!

A moment of madness could easily been rectified as you said by aðŸ˜€

Anyhow we all appreciate your efforts in organising the trip and itâ€™s good to see a line has been drawn through it all!
		
Click to expand...

As someone who has seen at first hand the amount of work that Glyn has put in at this and many other meets, he really doesnt need any extra hassle.

All it would have took is to look at the first page? If it was some sort of joke, no-one else got it.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 25, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Er just to stop all this. I've asked Glynn to refund my money as I get the impression I'm not wanted. I actually sent more than was requested, and my post was more of a, I'm sending more than you want , hope it's not a problem, type of post.

I was really looking forward to this, but have been put off by the reaction of some to what I consider to be an innocent post. I hope this will not be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not gonna derail this thread more than with this last post. 

Sure no one at all would mind you going, but when a joke is being made and no one but the joker himself seeâ€™s the fun in it, you might wanna step back for a sec and think what you couldâ€™ve done differently. 

Internet is a dangerous place when it comes to misinterpretations, as body language and tone of voice canâ€™t be added. Thatâ€™s why thereâ€™s emojis. Even for us adults.  

It hurts, but sometimes itâ€™s just best to put the hand up and say: â€œsorry, my badâ€. 

Without knowing what has been said between you and Glyn in PM, I read your follow up post as one of a martyr rather than as an apology.


----------



## Dando (Nov 25, 2018)

Glyn,
Iâ€™ll make the next payment for myself and mark on Tuesday


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2018)

Back from travels, sent the next instalment via BACS!


----------



## Twire (Nov 26, 2018)

Nov and Feb sent Â£120 cheers fella.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2018)

Have sent Â£60 as requested via Paypal this morning.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 26, 2018)

This sounds good.  Are there any space left? Or a reserve list ?

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			This sounds good.  Are there any space left? Or a reserve list ?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I have a reserve list in place.

I will post it once all the payments have been made by the end of the month.

Thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2018)

Mine sent the weekend mate, Glyn and kieron to follow.

I think Ste L sent his before he went away  - didnt he?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mine sent the weekend mate, Glyn and kieron to follow.

I think Ste L sent his before he went away  - didnt he?
		
Click to expand...

Ste is up to date. 

Got yours just awaiting the other 2 ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 26, 2018)

Cheers for all the payments that have arrived.

Keep them coming as Sunningdale want a hefty deposit from me ðŸ˜±

I want to pay them by the 1st December if I can ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2018)

Next deposit sent.


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2018)

payment sent for myself and Mark


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 27, 2018)

Next payment sent ðŸ‘


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2018)

Just paid payment no 2ðŸ‘


----------



## Jonnoj (Nov 28, 2018)

Iâ€™m a newbie on here, if thereâ€™s  any space at the end of the reserve list Iâ€™d love to go on it just in case.
Happy to pay in full.
Thanks


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2018)

Payment sent mate. 
Anyway, everyone who knows you knows you have no sense of humour ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2018)

Glen and Kieron's money sent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Payment sent mate.
Anyway, everyone who knows you knows *you have no sense of humour* ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Can't be true, he plays with Cam....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Payment sent mate.
Anyway, everyone who knows you knows you have no sense of humour ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Oh wolfster.

I will have a sense of humour when I do the draw.

You will get Cam for 36 holes


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh wolfster.

I will have a sense of humour when I do the draw.

You will get Cam for 36 holes 

Click to expand...

Suits me. I love the giant ugly saffer. Anyway, he's always ringing me asking me to play. I think he just feels a bit embarrassed when he goes to the bar and has to ask for a Lime n'Soda for his lady friend..


----------



## PieMan (Nov 30, 2018)

Next payment made Glyn.


----------



## LIG (Nov 30, 2018)

Latest tranche sent mate!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2018)

I Have had rather a lot of payments today ðŸ˜‰

Thanks all.

Will update Monday and get Sunningdale paid ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I Have had rather a lot of payments today ðŸ˜‰

Thanks all.

Will update Monday and get Sunningdale paid ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Glyn, despite your ugliness, your a top man.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 6, 2018)

Starting to get into the clique now for real. Full amount paid. Hope to see a few familiar faces!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Starting to get into the clique now for real. Full amount paid. Hope to see a few familiar faces!
		
Click to expand...

Dont get too excited, you'll have to be vetted 1st, you could be blackballed ðŸ˜


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Starting to get into the clique now for real. Full amount paid. Hope to see a few familiar faces!
		
Click to expand...

Oh you will see some familiar faces from Kent.

You will also get to meet some new ones although you may regret that, mainly the quiet ones from the North West


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2018)

Payments above for Suningdale.

If you disagree with what I have for you let me know via PM or email.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh you will see some familiar faces from Kent.

You will also get to meet some new ones although you may regret that, mainly the quiet ones from the North West 

Click to expand...

As it's not hard enough to remember the names and faces from the first meet. I demand name tags!


----------



## Dando (Dec 6, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			As it's not hard enough to remember the names and faces from the first meet. I demand name tags! 

Click to expand...

Good idea unless we switch them round


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 6, 2018)

Dando said:



			Good idea unless we switch them round
		
Click to expand...

I can't see why anyone would do such thing...


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 21, 2019)

Next Â£60 sent.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2019)

Cheers to all for the deposits so far.

End of Feb is the next date for payment


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2019)

Just a note regarding accommodation.

We had a deal with a hotels website but they want full payment from me with no refunds etc.

In all honesty I canâ€™t do that in the time frame they want.

I recommend that if you havenâ€™t booked anything yet then look at premier inn or the likes.

I have just got Cameron to reserve a room at the berystede for the night. 

I am sure we will find a suitable place to all meet up for a night out etc.


----------



## Zaro (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi guys,

Butchercd was meant to have added me to the list but I can't see my name on there and I was just wondering if it's too late to join now.
Please let me know, happy to pay in full if needed.


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2019)

I stayed in the Wheatsheaf in Woking last year and have rebooked... decent place 10 mins from course...and walk into town!


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2019)

Next Â£60 has been sent over Glyn, cheers Dave


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 5, 2019)

IanM said:



			I stayed in the Wheatsheaf in Woking last year and have rebooked... decent place 10 mins from course...and walk into town!
		
Click to expand...

Good call Ian. I stayed there as well. Great place in centre of town


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2019)

Zaro said:



			Hi guys,

Butchercd was meant to have added me to the list but I can't see my name on there and I was just wondering if it's too late to join now.
Please let me know, happy to pay in full if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I shall stick you on the reserve list.

Send me a pm with your name and email.

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2019)

IanM said:



			I stayed in the Wheatsheaf in Woking last year and have rebooked... decent place 10 mins from course...and walk into town!
		
Click to expand...

Great  idea as I am sure Woking may be the meeting place for a night out.


----------



## bernix (Feb 6, 2019)

good idea Glyn. I am staying at Woking, too


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Glyn. 

Just made my next payment. Cannot wait - roll on spring. 

Play well and thanks Chris


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 7, 2019)

Feb Deposit Â£60 paid Glyn, cheers, is it spring yet


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 8, 2019)

So is Woking the preferred venue for a few evening beverages gents? Thinking of booking accommodation soon, the wheatsheaf was good last year, so will probably book there again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2019)

I think Woking May be the place to.

And as they are both very shy and very very quiet @Stuart_C and @Liverbirdie hopefully will both help out sorting the evening  meeting places ðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 9, 2019)

Me and @Papas1982 the only ones booked in to stay in Bagshot?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Me and @Papas1982 the only ones booked in to stay in Bagshot?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it 

Sure we can sort an uber......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Me and @Papas1982 the only ones booked in to stay in Bagshot?
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt many have actually booked accommodation yet.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 9, 2019)

Glynn,  can you put me on the reserve list please. 
Also available as a last minute reserve as I live not too far away.

Cheers
Charlie


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 9, 2019)

Hooker said:



			Glynn,  can you put me on the reserve list please.
Also available as a last minute reserve as I live not too far away.

Cheers
Charlie
		
Click to expand...

Will do Charlie ðŸ‘


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 10, 2019)

second payment sent


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Looks like it 

Sure we can sort an uber......
		
Click to expand...

More chance of a horse drawn carriage in Bagshot than an Uber!


----------



## Homer (Feb 10, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			More chance of a horse drawn carriage in Bagshot than an Uber!
		
Click to expand...

Have used them quite a lot round there - not ten a penny but enough to make it worthwhile


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)

Up to date payments above, next payment is due by the end of Feb please


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 11, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I very much doubt many have actually booked accommodation yet.
		
Click to expand...

Bagshot premier inn two nights. Me, Kraxx and Hacker Hughes


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 11, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Bagshot premier inn two nights. Me, Kraxx and Hacker Hughes
		
Click to expand...

Me and @Papas1982 staying there as well. Bagshot crew represent!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 12, 2019)

Paid the next Â£60 and Â£20 for Hankley at the same time


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2019)

IanM said:



			I stayed in the Wheatsheaf in Woking last year and have rebooked... decent place 10 mins from course...and walk into town!
		
Click to expand...

The Feb Â£120 sent for me & +1 (Jim), Glyn...â€¦  Booked 2 nights in the Wheatsheaf & hoping its a bit better for parking than Woking central 
Stu & Pete...  are you'se around this area??


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey Glynn, Just transferred another Â£60 for this...


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 13, 2019)

Another Â£60 sent, Sir. Many thanks.

SC


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 19, 2019)

Just done my February Paypal duties.


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Â£100 sent via PayPal Glynn. Thanks, Nick


----------



## Homer (Feb 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

Â£180 sent sweetie - Me, Glen, Kieron.


----------



## The Boxman (Feb 23, 2019)

Â£120 Boxman and CK03PUT


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2019)

Feb payment Â£120 for me and CVG done..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

The Boxman said:



			Â£120 Boxman and CK03PUT
		
Click to expand...

Where youse two staying, chief?


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2019)

Feb payment Â£60 sent


----------



## Junior (Feb 25, 2019)

Â£120 sent for me and qwerty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2019)

Â£60 just sent over to you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2019)

Cheers all for the payments, still some more to go ðŸ‘


----------



## IanM (Feb 25, 2019)

My next installment paid!


----------



## PCWOX (Feb 26, 2019)

Next payment sent.  Cheers


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2019)

Just sent Â£180 for Lee (payment in full ) and Â£25 for me to make my payments up to Â£145.

Cheers Glyn.


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2019)

Â£120 sent for Mark LS and myself


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 27, 2019)

60 quid sent Glyn


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2019)

Just sent Â£60


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2019)

therod said:



			Just sent Â£60
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Have sent Â£80. Latest payment for here and deposit for Hankley.


----------



## merv79 (Feb 28, 2019)

Â£180 sent from me Glyn


----------



## Piece (Mar 1, 2019)

Â£60 notes sent.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll send it over tonight mate. Sorry for the delay. Lot going on at the moment ðŸ‘


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			I'll send it over tonight mate. Sorry for the delay. Lot going on at the moment ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just shave it off!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2019)

More money sent Glyn, think I'm paid fully now?


----------



## Zig (Mar 2, 2019)

Please could you add me and AN Other to the waiting list for this? Many thx.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			More money sent Glyn, think I'm paid fully now?
		
Click to expand...

You are indeed paid in full ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2019)

Zig said:



			Please could you add me and AN Other to the waiting list for this? Many thx.
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to send me a pm with your details. I will be honest. I have a healthy waiting list and I havenâ€™t had that many people drop out yet so you have a chance of playing but itâ€™s not great yet.


----------



## Blakey (Mar 2, 2019)

Next payment sent, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2019)

Cheers all for the payments over the last few days.

Just a couple outstanding so not bad at all.

Will post an update Monday with all payments.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Canâ€™t believe folk have the temerity to not pay on time after all your hard work bro! 

ðŸ˜†


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 4, 2019)

Updated payments above, if you have any doubts on what you have or haven't paid please send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 5, 2019)

Just paid the last off Glyn. Massive wraps from me for arranging all this mate.

Top man


----------



## chris3081 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Glyn - I've just done another payment of Â£60. One more due in May and thats all done from me.

Thanks again for all your hard work


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Glyn - another Â£60 from me just now for this


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the payments so far.

Gentle reminder for those still to pay I need it by the end of the month please. 

Not long to go now ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## 2blue (Apr 6, 2019)

Â£120 sent for myself & +1...â€¦ many thanks for your efforts on setting this up Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2019)

2blue said:



			Â£120 sent for myself & +1...â€¦ many thanks for your efforts on setting this up Glyn 

Click to expand...

Cheers Dave ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2019)

just fired another Â£60 over ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Apr 8, 2019)

next payments for myself and Mark LS sent over mate


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi Glyn,

Payment 3 or 4 just made

Cheers
Dave


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi mate,

Just paid my final balance. Cheers.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2019)

Latest installment paid today.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 16, 2019)

Remainder of the balance sent to you


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Apr 16, 2019)

Final Â£60 for this sent over just now. Not to be confused with the Â£65 I just sent you for Hankley...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi Glyn,
Aprils Â£60 paid, cheers


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 16, 2019)

Just sent over balance for the trip Glyn, including extra for Addington.
Thanks for organising mate , looking forward to this.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)

Payment due by the end of the month please for those that haven't paid.

We should all be up to Â£205 each by that stage.

Thanks

Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Crow (Apr 18, 2019)

April's Â£60 sent, thanks LQ.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2019)

Balance paid for me and CVG
Hopefully fully paid up now


----------



## Wilson (Apr 25, 2019)

Another Â£60 on its way LQ.


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Final balance paid. Cheers Glyn. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## PCWOX (Apr 26, 2019)

Â£60 paid.  Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2019)

Current payments above.

I wont update now till after next week.

Keep those payments coming in.

Any late payments will have to suffer Cameron for the trip


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Current payments above.

I wont update now till after next week.

Keep those payments coming in.

*Any late payments will have to suffer Cameron for the trip* 

Click to expand...

Just paid to avoid utter hellðŸ˜‰


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be helping out with the tee time allocations.

All groups are equal but some groups are more equal than others


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™ll be helping out with the tee time allocations.

All groups are equal but some groups are more equal than others 

Click to expand...

I've said it before and I'll say it again...
Cam is a Dude amongst Men


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™ll be helping out with the tee time allocations
		
Click to expand...

Oh thatâ€™s news to meðŸ¤£


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I've said it before and I'll say it again...
Cam is a Dude amongst Men

Click to expand...

He is not ðŸ¤£


----------



## User20205 (Apr 26, 2019)

Just paid the next Â£60. Cheers ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™ll be helping out with the tee time allocations.

All groups are equal but some groups are more equal than others 

Click to expand...

Just remember I will be doing the tee allocations at Tandridge. Looking for three to play with Imurg teeing off the mountain that is the 13th tee.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2019)

richart said:



			Just remember I will be doing the tee allocations at Tandridge. Looking for three to play with Imurg teeing off the mountain that is the 13th tee.
		
Click to expand...

And all because I said Saxon's version of RLTW sucks a big one.......
Oh well, I'll get me oxygen and ropes ready.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 27, 2019)

PayPal'd the remainder in full. Cheers!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2019)

Next instalment just sent via paypal


----------



## IanM (Apr 28, 2019)

Just sent the full outstanding by BACS....


----------



## Blakey (Apr 29, 2019)

Final Payment made via Paypal, Many thanks.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 30, 2019)

Glyn have just paid all outstanding monies for FairwayPhil and his mate Nick. Cheers buddy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2019)

Cheers for all the payments so far.

Really could do with everyone up to Â£205 or more by the end end of the month.

Thanks


----------



## Twire (May 3, 2019)

Just paid the balance for this and Hankley. Cheers Glyn.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 4, 2019)

Will post an update next week.

I can still see some non payment ðŸ˜‰ can you get the Â£60 to me ASAP please.

ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (May 6, 2019)

Just paid the next Â£60 Glyn.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2019)

Glyn. Payment sent via PayPal last week. Showing as gone from bank, but listed as echeque on PayPal. ETA 8th. No idea whatâ€™s happened there as repeated a previous transaction to you. I know itâ€™s a pain but If you donâ€™t receive it by 8th please let me know and Iâ€™ll chase bank. Send again via bank transfer.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Glyn. Payment sent via PayPal last week. Showing as gone from bank, but listed as echeque on PayPal. ETA 8th. No idea whatâ€™s happened there as repeated a previous transaction to you. I know itâ€™s a pain but If you donâ€™t receive it by 8th please let me know and Iâ€™ll chase bank. Send again via bank transfer.
		
Click to expand...

Its not a massive issue, its just in the hold transactions in my account.

I haven't seen an e cheque before either.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2019)

Will update the payments asap.

Just had to chase a few stragglers


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its not a massive issue, its just in the hold transactions in my account.

I haven't seen an e cheque before either.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate. Well if it doesnâ€™t clear (no idea why it shouldnâ€™t). Pm me your bank details and I can send direct.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 15, 2019)

Payments for Sunningdale listed above.

Thanks for everyone for been up to date


----------



## chris3081 (May 15, 2019)

Hello everyone 

I've just sent my final payment - roll on July - thanks again for all your hard work on this - chris3081


----------



## Wilson (May 18, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 27291

Click to expand...

I seem to be missing Glyn? Should have Â£60 left to pay.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2019)

Wilson said:



			I seem to be missing Glyn? Should have Â£60 left to pay.
		
Click to expand...

I moved you to the other side of the draw if you remember.


----------



## Wilson (May 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I moved you to the other side of the draw if you remember.
		
Click to expand...

Oops, blame it on the holiday beers!


----------



## Dando (May 28, 2019)

Glyn,
just sent over the balance for Mark and myself.
Dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 31, 2019)

Final payment due by the 23rd June please.

Thanks to all those who have paid in full already ðŸ‘


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 1, 2019)

Last Â£60 payment just sent

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2019)

Payments above.

Final payment by the 23rd June please 



If anyone has a query regarding a payment please let me know asap.

Not long to go.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2019)

We could set up 2 teams

The Tight wads v The Untight wads

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## 2blue (Jun 6, 2019)

2 x final monies on their way Glyn. Thanks for making it happen.... again ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Final 60 sent just now. Thanks for organising this Glyn.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

@Lincoln Quaker could you pm your bank details. Not sure whats going on with my paypal atm but it's refusing transactions. So i'll send funds direct.

Tah


----------



## PCWOX (Jun 11, 2019)

Final Â£60 just sent via Paypal.  Cheers


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2019)

Final Payment Â£60 made Glyn, cheers & can't wait till then


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payments above.

Final payment by the 23rd June please 



If anyone has a query regarding a payment please let me know asap.

Not long to go.
		
Click to expand...

How much do I need to pay Glyn


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			How much do I need to pay Glyn
		
Click to expand...

See post 381


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			See post 381 

Click to expand...

Posted whilst we were on our hols, cheers Richard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2019)

Final Â£60 sent over


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2019)

Cheers all for the payments so far.

Just a few more to go


----------



## Wilson (Jun 21, 2019)

Last payment has come out, so should be with you Glyn.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 24, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all for the payments so far.

Just a few more to go 

Click to expand...

Did you get my payment Glyn?  June 19th?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes @Kraxx68 

ðŸ‘

I have spent an hour this evening chasing those who have forgot the final payment was due yesterday ðŸ˜‰

Hopefully by Friday all will have paid then I can do some tee times for everyone.

I am looking to pay Sunningdale in full on Friday.

Should you need to cancel you will only get a refund once we have a replacement.

If you still want to be on the reserve list can you send me a PM please ðŸ‘


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 27470

Click to expand...

Just paid my final instalment. Looking forward to it now. 

I'm about to book a hotel in Sunninghill for two nights. Were is everyone staying & would anyone wish to share with me on Mon & Tues nights? https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/be...036;srpvid=a7958866b9080105;type=total;ucfs=1& Macdonald Berystede Hotel & Spa


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Tee times will be out next week. 

Just doing one name change and sorting tees with Sunningdale 

Pity the poor folk that get Cam ðŸ˜±


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tee times will be out next week.

Just doing one name change and sorting tees with Sunningdale

*Pity the poor folk that get Cam* ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Just wanna say what an amazing job your doing fella!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Just wanna say what an amazing job your doing fella!
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t mention. 

He is doing the draw ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tee times will be out next week.

Just doing one name change and sorting tees with Sunningdale

Pity the poor folk that get Cam ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Or me...ðŸ˜±


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tee times will be out next week.

Just doing one name change and sorting tees with Sunningdale

Pity the poor folk that get Cam ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Got to say, looking forward to this already. Heard itâ€™s the dogs whiskers.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 5, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Got to say, looking forward to this already. Heard itâ€™s the dogs whiskers.
		
Click to expand...

Rupert your in for a treat unless your playing with me


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Or me...ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Lets look on the brightside for them though Mark. If anyone gets you or DaveMc they only have to do it for one round.....


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Lets look on the brightside for them though Mark. If anyone gets you or DaveMc they only have to do it for one round.....

Click to expand...

TouchÃ© ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2019)

Right then folks, after the last visit the noisy northerners owe us down south a drink.

Currently they think the southern guys are running scared. So lets have a few more of you. Â£10 each, winning team takes the pot. Based on the first day at Sunningdale only.

North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Chimpo1
Dando
Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
94tegsi


----------



## 2blue (Jul 12, 2019)

North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
2Blue - (B Clough was God)

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Chimpo1
Dando
Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
94tegsi


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 13, 2019)

North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
2Blue - (B Clough was God)

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Chimpo1
Dando
Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
94tegsi
Paperboy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2019)

North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy

Whats happened to all the southern lads and lasses, thought youse had a bit of bottle.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 15, 2019)

North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž

Cmon lads step up ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž

Cmon lads step up ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is right, fragger.


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž
10. Swingalot (Oh Sarf London, is wonderful.....)

Cmon lads step up ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 15, 2019)

North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out

More to follow.........


South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž
10. Swingalot (Oh Sarf London, is wonderful.....)
11. Chrisd (Palace fan for a reason)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2019)

Palace fans putting the Chelsea boys to shame.....although I suppose that ChrisD is a pensioner, so can double up as both.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just got here, what times everyone turning up?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Just got here, what times everyone turning up?
		
Click to expand...

Dude


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Just got here, what times everyone turning up?
		
Click to expand...

Forum humour at its best. ðŸ‘


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2019)

After


davemc1 said:



			Just got here, what times everyone turning up?
		
Click to expand...

After another award are we ?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 16, 2019)

Who's the biggest and most intimidating person of all who can take upon him (or her) to be the official debt collector for the prestigious match between the North and South?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Who's the biggest and most intimidating person of all who can take upon him (or her) to be the official debt collector for the prestigious match between the North and South?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry, the northern lot are a friendly bunch. Theyâ€™ll have no problem handing over their money.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Donâ€™t worry, the northern lot are a friendly bunch. Theyâ€™ll have no problem handing over their money.
		
Click to expand...

Its likely to be dud notes though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Donâ€™t worry, the northern lot are a friendly bunch. Theyâ€™ll have no problem handing over their money.
		
Click to expand...

I'll collect our teams (temporarily), dave (papas) will collect your lot for me (permanently).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Its likely to be dud notes though ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Its likely to be dud notes though ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

We we have had a *monopoly* on winning recently, seems apt.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Just got here, what times everyone turning up?
		
Click to expand...

You declaring for the north, yer minge?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll collect our teams (temporarily), dave (papas) will collect your lot for me (permanently).

Click to expand...

Should the unthinkable happen I'll pay in swedish kronor. That'll give you about 1/7 of a pint or so.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out
13. Dave mac......we'll put him out early

South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž
10. Swingalot (Oh Sarf London, is wonderful.....)
11. Chrisd (Palace fan for a reason)

Think thats probably our total, so lets see if you can get another two. Maybe Cam and Glyn.......

If we get 13-a-side, shall we do best 10 from 13 - best total of 10 wins, if its a draw, goes to best 11 etc.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			North Side

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out
13. Dave mac......we'll put him out early

South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž
10. Swingalot (Oh Sarf London, is wonderful.....)
11. Chrisd (Palace fan for a reason)

Think thats probably our total, so lets see if you can get another two. *Maybe Cam and Glyn.*......

If we get 13-a-side, shall we do best 10 from 13 - best total of 10 wins, if its a draw, goes to best 11 etc.......
		
Click to expand...

Isn't Woodhall Spa pretty much as North as Anfield..... 

I reckon @anotherdouble is just playing hard to get.... 

Agree re top 10. Unless people fancy their chances against a specific opponent. And we make it a match. People can challenge someone from other team. If we somehow get to 6 1/2 each then the highest scoring person wins it for their team...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Isn't Woodhall Spa pretty much as North as Anfield.....

I reckon @anotherdouble is just playing hard to get....

Agree re top 10. Unless people fancy their chances against a specific opponent. And we make it a match. People can challenge someone from other team. If we somehow get to 6 1/2 each then the highest scoring person wins it for their team...
		
Click to expand...

I have had to cancel as due to unforeseen circumstances I have to workðŸ˜¡


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Isn't Woodhall Spa pretty much as North as Anfield.....

I reckon @anotherdouble is just playing hard to get....

Agree re top 10. Unless people fancy their chances against a specific opponent. And we make it a match. People can challenge someone from other team. If we somehow get to 6 1/2 each then the highest scoring person wins it for their team...
		
Click to expand...

Ish, but he is whiny enough to be a southerner, so youse will be able to understand him.

Good idea, I dont mind either format, maybe see how we get on in challenges, and if we get enough we'll go for that.

So I'm guessing that the challenge is my points vs my opponents points i.e. if I get 38 and they get 2 points, I win one point. If we both get 38 points its a half etc

Seeing as I'm in the same group as them I'll go for Lilyhawk, as my challenger.

1. Liverbirdie vs Lilyhawk

2. Papas vs .........

We'll give it 24 hours for anyone to call others out, then after that we'll match others up, 1 pick each alternately?

You better get another 2 as well.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I have had to cancel as due to unforeseen circumstances I have to workðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Crap that mate ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ish, but he is whiny enough to be a southerner, so youse will be able to understand him.

Good idea, I dont mind either format, maybe see how we get on in challenges, and if we get enough we'll go for that.

So I'm guessing that the challenge is my points vs my opponents points i.e. if I get 38 and they get 2 points, I win one point. If we both get 38 points its a half etc

Seeing as I'm in the same group as them I'll go for Lilyhawk, as my challenger.

1. Liverbirdie vs Lilyhawk

2. Papas vs .........

We'll give it 24 hours for anyone to call others out, then after that we'll match others up, 1 pick each alternately?

You better get another 2 as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my thinking mate. Then if we half it can go for one of two options. Either we simply take our highest point scorer, highest wins if two tie then next score etc. 

Or we put the pressure on us and the captains scores are a decider..... 

@Captainron @Lincoln Quaker wanna teach these ungrateful northerners some manners...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

FairwayPhil my mate and his guest Nick have said they will play. They playing with Dando on 1st day


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

1. Liverbirdie vs Lilyhawk

2. Papas vs DaveMc1
If we drink Monday there's a 50/50 one of us gets a bye ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah that was my thinking mate. Then if we half it can go for one of two options. Either we simply take our highest point scorer, highest wins if two tie then next score etc.

Or we put the pressure on us and the captains scores are a decider.....

@Captainron @Lincoln Quaker wanna teach these ungrateful northerners some manners...
		
Click to expand...

I am more northern than that scouse lot I will have you know ðŸ˜‰

Also the downside is that I am in the other section of the draw. @Captainron is in your section. 

Now he is from the Deep South.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am more northern than that scouse lot I will have you know ðŸ˜‰
*
Also the downside is that I am in the other section of the draw*. @Captainron is in your section.

Now he is from the Deep South.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Let's see if the real southerner wants to join in....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I have had to cancel as due to unforeseen circumstances I have to workðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

You still working at your age - crap that, Chris.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			You still working at your age - crap that, Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Still a young pup laðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			FairwayPhil my mate and his guest Nick have said they will play. They playing with Dando on 1st day
		
Click to expand...

1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out
13. Dave mac......we'll put him out early

South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž
10. Swingalot (Oh Sarf London, is wonderful.....)
11. Chrisd (Palace fan for a reason)
12. Fairwayphil
13. Nick


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah that was my thinking mate. Then if we half it can go for one of two options. Either we simply take our highest point scorer, highest wins if two tie then next score etc.

Or we put the pressure on us and the captains scores are a decider.....

@Captainron @Lincoln Quaker wanna teach these ungrateful northerners some manners...
		
Click to expand...

If its a draw on the match ups, well go back to best 10 from 13.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ish, but he is whiny enough to be a southerner, so youse will be able to understand him.

Good idea, I dont mind either format, maybe see how we get on in challenges, and if we get enough we'll go for that.

So I'm guessing that the challenge is my points vs my opponents points i.e. if I get 38 and they get 2 points, I win one point. If we both get 38 points its a half etc

Seeing as I'm in the same group as them I'll go for Lilyhawk, as my challenger.

1. Liverbirdie vs Lilyhawk

2. Papas vs .........

We'll give it 24 hours for anyone to call others out, then after that we'll match others up, 1 pick each alternately?

You better get another 2 as well.
		
Click to expand...

Game on!


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sounds like a laugh boys either format.
Il challenge the northern powerhouse and defending champ Junior in our head to head then
I reckon you are going to need a bigger spreadsheet to keep track though

1.Liverbirdie vs Lilyhawk
2. Papas vs DaveMc1
3. Chimpo1 vs Junior


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

Dave, a few of the NW lads would rather keep it to the best 10 from 13.

Lilyhawk, we'll still have our match up eye-to eye, maybe a little side bet for fun.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, a few of the NW lads would rather keep it to the best 10 from 13.

Lilyhawk, we'll still have our match up eye-to eye, maybe a little side bet for fun.

Click to expand...

Happy either way mate. 

As you guys are chatting a lot more. Easier to go with your guys suggestions.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Happy either way mate.

As you guys are chatting a lot more. Easier to go with your guys suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Just like being on the underground, us down here on the forum, nobody talks to anybodyðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2019)

Forecast is...  

Scorchio.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Forecast is... 

Scorchio.
		
Click to expand...

Just a slight difference from the temperatures we had at Turnberry then ðŸ¤£


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just a slight difference from the temperatures we had at Turnberry then ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Not really.... both 24 degrees

Turnberry Fahrenheit,  and Sunningdale Centigrade!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

Has Homer withdrawn yet? Need to know so I can book my holiday ðŸ¤£


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Has Homer withdrawn yet? Need to know so I can book my holiday ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

No he's playing with his putter and taking 6 hours! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			No he's playing with his putter and taking 6 hours! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

D4S but I'm sure with his dodgy Cilla he'd welcome you carrying his putter round for him!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			No he's playing with his putter and taking 6 hours! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hope he finishes before its dark or the people after him takes some spare cards


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Hope he finishes before its dark or the people after him takes some spare cards

Click to expand...

Think we should all fold our cards into paper airplanes, so we can launch them at LincolnQuaker.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2019)

richart said:



			Think we should all fold our cards into paper airplanes, so we can launch them at LincolnQuaker.

Click to expand...

If you put a bit of KFC on them he will gladly accept them being thrown.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Has Homer withdrawn yet? Need to know so I can book my holiday ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Why, will his overswing be in Heathrow's flight path?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2019)

Captainron said:



			If you put a bit of KFC on them he will gladly accept them being thrown.....
		
Click to expand...

With chips and gravy please ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			He wonâ€™t withdraw
Played last night
Carried his bag round
Up the club again tonight practising

= there is no bad back, as if there was you wouldnâ€™t be playing at all let alone play and carry your bag ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

When I had my bad back I couldnâ€™t swing for weeks and didnâ€™t play golf for about 2 months , had to go on a three spine rehab course as well. A proper bad back and you arenâ€™t carry clubs and playing golf , full rest and physio for at least 4 weeks minimum , even when I have a small bout of sciatica itâ€™s one week minimum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When I had my bad back I couldnâ€™t swing for weeks and didnâ€™t play golf for about 2 months , had to go on a three spine rehab course as well. A proper bad back and you arenâ€™t carry clubs and playing golf , full rest and physio for at least 4 weeks minimum , even when I have a small bout of sciatica itâ€™s one week minimum
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your over riding concern and pleased you have access to the medical file. Haven't played for 3 weeks, had the OK from a fully qualified physio who did wonders initially. Big mistake carrying last night and hit bare minimum of balls tonight. Nothing until Monday. Funny how you like to comment on other people and how ill/well they are and what they should be doing but anyone posts to you and we're playing the poster again. I am in pain and having to do exercises but a) have paid too much money not to at least try and play and b) doing everything in agreement with my physio


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thanks for your over riding concern and pleased you have access to the medical file. Haven't played for 3 weeks, had the OK from a fully qualified physio who did wonders initially. Big mistake carrying last night and hit bare minimum of balls tonight. Nothing until Monday. Funny how you like to comment on other people and how ill/well they are and what they should be doing but anyone posts to you and we're playing the poster again. I am in pain and having to do exercises but a) have paid too much money not to at least try and play and b) doing everything in agreement with my physio
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel that you need to hit balls instead of resting anyway?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2019)

Stepping in here. 
Speaking as someone with a history of back problems (amongst others) and having back surgery in 2006, I can tell everyone quite categorically that if you have a knackered back you cant move, every breath hurts, every eye blink hurts, the slightest movement sends rods of hot iron everywhere.

Thoughts of golf are placed to one side for another time.

Not disputing that you have back pain Homer, but its a tweak or a pull that a few days off the course will help. 

Publicising your bad back, then playing even a few holes will have most on here scratching their heads and asking why? And then saying it hurts to carry will have them shaking their heads . And then practicing some more will have them questioning your sanity.

Less is more

See you at Sunningdale ðŸ‘


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2019)

Can we keep this thread about Sunningdale please ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stepping in here.
Speaking as someone with a history of back problems (amongst others) and having back surgery in 2006, I can tell everyone quite categorically that if you have a knackered back you cant move, every breath hurts, every eye blink hurts, the slightest movement sends rods of hot iron everywhere.

Thoughts of golf are placed to one side for another time.

Not disputing that you have back pain Homer, but its a tweak or a pull that a few days off the course will help.

Publicising your bad back, then playing even a few holes will have most on here scratching their heads and asking why? And then saying it hurts to carry will have them shaking their heads . And then practicing some more will have them questioning your sanity.

Less is more

See you at Sunningdale ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Love the way everyones an expert. Not played for 3 weeks and yes I'm aware of how painful it can be where sneezing or coughing hurt every sinew and you can't sleep for trying to find that SPOT. More than a tweak ta but working hard with physio and medical advice


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Love the way everyones an expert. Not played for 3 weeks and yes I'm aware of how painful it can be where sneezing or coughing hurt every sinew and you can't sleep for trying to find that SPOT. More than a tweak ta but working hard with physio and medical advice
		
Click to expand...

I can see playing some holes Homer , but carrying ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I can see playing some holes Homer , but carrying ?
		
Click to expand...

I can see Homer recovering from this episode like Jesus Christ  rising from the ashes on good Friday and winning the comp ( though JC never played golf )

Speedy recovery Martin ðŸ‘


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I can see Homer recovering from this episode like Jesus Christ  rising from the ashes on good Friday and winning the comp ( though JC never played golf )

Speedy recovery Martin ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ rising from the ashes on Good Friday?

Where do I start here...? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When I had my bad back I couldnâ€™t swing for weeks and didnâ€™t play golf for about 2 months , had to go on a three spine rehab course as well. A proper bad back and you arenâ€™t carry clubs and playing golf , full rest and physio for at least 4 weeks minimum , even when I have a small bout of sciatica itâ€™s one week minimum
		
Click to expand...

Douglas Bader played with no legs.....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Douglas Bader played with no legs.....
		
Click to expand...

A bit prickly when he got the rough though......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Jesus Christ rising from the ashes on Good Friday?

Where do I start here...? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ I meant Easter Sunday but you got my gist...... it'll be a resurrection of epic proportions from Homer


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Jesus Christ rising from the ashes on Good Friday?

Where do I start here...? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he was like you mate and got there earlyðŸ¤«ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Douglas Bader played with no legs.....
		
Click to expand...

I've seen some of the forum members play whilst legless too Rob ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

The forecast for Sunningdale is improving all the time.

Hardly any cloud cover and temperatures around 30 Celsius.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The forecast for Sunningdale is improving all the time.

Hardly any cloud cover and temperatures around 30 Celsius.



Click to expand...

You'll be fine. Those trees will give you plenty of shade


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You'll be fine. Those trees will give you plenty of shade
		
Click to expand...

How true


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 19, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Perhaps he was like you mate and got there earlyðŸ¤«ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The forecast for Sunningdale is improving all the time.

Hardly any cloud cover and temperatures around 30 Celsius.



Click to expand...

 That is good ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 19, 2019)

Only my second meet, but it seem to me that there's no forum meet without extreme weather. I'll enjoy this more than the weather we had in Kent in November, but I wouldn't be to upset if the forecast change and turns the sauna-like conditions down a few degrees.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Only my second meet, but it seem to me that there's no forum meet without extreme weather. I'll enjoy this more than the weather we had in Kent in November, but I wouldn't be to upset if the forecast change and turns the sauna-like conditions down a few degrees.
		
Click to expand...

The Kent meet - extreme weather ???????

It was MUCH better than the previous  one ðŸ˜£


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			True story
		
Click to expand...

it was good fun though!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Jesus Christ rising from the ashes on Good Friday?

Where do I start here...? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Catholic version is different...


----------



## Hooker (Jul 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			The Kent meet - extreme weather ???????

It was MUCH better than the previous  one ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Please don't remind me..... sideways hail, 40mph winds. We did things to keep warm and survive I am ashamed of...... and wanted to erase from my memory


----------



## chrisd (Jul 19, 2019)

Hooker said:



			Please don't remind me..... sideways hail, 40mph winds. We did things to keep warm and survive I am ashamed of...... and wanted to erase from my memory 

Click to expand...

I never want to hear of "Scott of the Antarctic" ever again, and certainly not "I'm just going outside, I may be gone some time"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2019)

So Davey, Ill collect the monies from our mob, if you can do the same with yours, and then I'll just collect it all off you at the end.

Cam, I can help with the cards if you want some doublechecking (for all cards, not just the ones in this comp) and will make a note of these scores, as we go along.

If people in our comp at least make sure that you have your forum name on the card, so we can watch out for your cards.

Best 10 scores from 13 (totalled), Â£10 in each (notes only please), if scores are equal we go to the 11th card , then 12th card etc.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			1.Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
2.Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
3.Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
4.Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
5.Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
6.Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
7.Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
8.Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)
9.2Blue - (B Clough was God)
10.Boxman-(Bob Holness tribute guy)
11.The lovely Claire
12. Odvan out
13. Dave mac......we'll put him out early

South side- stop hiding you Nancies!!

1.Papas
2.Lillyhawk
3.Jobr1850
4.Chimpo1
5.Dando
6.Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
7.94tegsi
8.Paperboy
9.Fragger (Super Mod Powers ) ðŸ˜Ž
10. Swingalot (Oh Sarf London, is wonderful.....)
11. Chrisd (Palace fan for a reason)
12. Fairwayphil
13. Nick
		
Click to expand...

Just bumping this......

After a quick recount.....  After a cracking couple of rounds from me (25) and Pete (26) the rest of our teams came in with some respectable points. 

No need for position 11 to count as a total of 312 gave the bragging rights to us Southerners....

To the guys Iâ€™ve not caught up with yet, Iâ€™ll hopefully see you prior to tomorrowâ€™s round and hand over your crisp Â£10. If not Iâ€™ll transfer it for you. 

I believe itâ€™s only 1 who needs to come find me for Â£10 as theyâ€™ve paid their entry fee.....


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Just bumping this......

After a quick recount.....  After a cracking couple of rounds from me (25) and Pete (26) the rest of our teams came in with some respectable points.

No need for position 11 to count as a total of 312 gave the bragging rights to us Southerners....

To the guys Iâ€™ve not caught up with yet, Iâ€™ll hopefully see you prior to tomorrowâ€™s round and hand over your crisp Â£10. If not Iâ€™ll transfer it for you.

I believe itâ€™s only 1 who needs to come find me for Â£10 as theyâ€™ve paid their entry fee.....
		
Click to expand...

Watch out, theyâ€™ll want a recount like last year ðŸ˜³


ðŸ˜œ


----------



## 2blue (Jul 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Just bumping this......

After a quick recount.....  After a cracking couple of rounds from me (25) and Pete (26) the rest of our teams came in with some respectable points.

No need for position 11 to count as a total of 312 gave the bragging rights to us Southerners....

To the guys Iâ€™ve not caught up with yet, Iâ€™ll hopefully see you prior to tomorrowâ€™s round and hand over your crisp Â£10. If not Iâ€™ll transfer it for you.

I believe itâ€™s only 1 who needs to come find me for Â£10 as theyâ€™ve paid their entry fee.....
		
Click to expand...

Hang on... this is over 2 rounds.....  theres tomorrow yet before the Nancies can start their dancing....  & Fish just needs to just keep out of it...  wind neck in quickly..!!ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2019)

2blue said:



			Hang on... this is over 2 rounds.....  theres tomorrow yet before the Nancies can start their dancing....  & Fish just needs to just keep out of it...  wind neck in quickly..!!ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

It's one day only....


----------



## 2blue (Jul 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It's one day only....
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear ..... that's a bit of a  Nancy notion.... Pete what's on here??


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Watch out, theyâ€™ll want a recount like last year ðŸ˜³


ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Did you delegate the score counting  to Dianne Abbott last year? ðŸ¤­


----------



## 2blue (Jul 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Watch out, theyâ€™ll want a recount like last year ðŸ˜³
ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Did you delegate the score counting  to Dianne Abbott last year? ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

You read it here ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2019)

2blue said:



			Hang on... this is over 2 rounds.....  theres tomorrow yet before the Nancies can start their dancing....  & Fish just needs to just keep out of it...  wind neck in quickly..!!ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ epic fail, a little knowledge is a dangerous thingðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 

Well done the southerners ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

A little cooler today ðŸ¥µ


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 24, 2019)

Well that was humid and hot this morning and my golf suffered greatly, or at least thatâ€™s my excuse.  

Great couple of days golf and thanks so much for putting the effort in to organise it Glyn and Cam.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 24, 2019)

Just got home, cheers for your efforts Glynn and Cam.

Stunning courses

Cheers Nige and Andy for your company too, well played gents


----------



## Wilson (Jul 24, 2019)

A cracking couple of days, yesterday afternoon was a bit on the hot side, and thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m blaming for my poor golf! Great company as always, itâ€™s a shame I count chip or putt today otherwise I could have put a score together.

Big thanks to Glyn and Cam for organising, they do a cracking job.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 24, 2019)

7.52 and we are on the 18th tee
Hope some grub left ðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 24, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			7.52 and we are on the 18th tee
Hope some grub left ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Please be respectful to your scorecard ðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 24, 2019)

Firstly, thanks to Glyn and Cam for organising this. For 128 people all in all it is nothing but amazing to manage to get it together. 

Secondly, the swear-off competition at Addington was won on TKO by the big man from South Africa. I truly got learnt a lesson there, especially in the sheer quantity of obscenityâ€™s coming out of his mouth. I simply have to dig deep, work hard and get back stronger and angrier in September for H4H. 

Thirdly, thanks to all playing partners throughout these 3 days. It was a pleasure to meet and play with you all!

Fourthly, apologies to everyone for having one of the best stretches of golf that Iâ€™ve ever put together. My handicap will hopefully be more in line come Tandridge and I look forward to be able to call whoever wins there a bandit.  

Fiftly, Sunningdale - Wow. Just wow. Absolutely amazing. I cannot wait to get back there again. It shall require something very special to overtake Sunningdale in general, and the new course in particular, to be considered my new favourite course.

And lastly, thanks to all of the people Iâ€™ve met throughout these 3 days, and I hope to see you again soon. 

Thanks,
Your Swedish Bandit


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2019)

Glad I had to leave early - 2 bang average courses....at best; just the worst playing partners both days.......and having to share a room with LiverpoolPhil and all his disgusting bedroom habits......!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Two fantastic - badly needed - days.

Sunningdale most definitely has the wow factor.....in spades.

Thanks to all my playing partners - as ever great company. ðŸ‘

Finally a massive thanks to Glyn for arranging.....and to Cam I suppose too! Much appreciated fellas ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Glad I had to leave early - 2 bang average courses....at best; just the worst playing partners both days.......*and having to share a room with LiverpoolPhil and all his disgusting bedroom habits.*.....!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Two fantastic - badly needed - days.

Sunningdale most definitely has the wow factor.....in spades.

Thanks to all my playing partners - as ever great company. ðŸ‘

Finally a massive thanks to Glyn for arranging.....and to Cam I suppose too! Much appreciated fellas ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is he as annoying in real life  as he is on here?


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Is he as annoying in real life  as he is on here?
		
Click to expand...

No, worse.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2019)

Great couple of days at Sunningdale. Both courses in stunning condition, and everyone can now see that the New is the better course. Food both days was not bad either.

Big thanks to Glyn and his â€˜littleâ€™ helper. I am sure all 128 players had a fantastic time, and hopefully Slasher was the only one to miss his tee time. Assume you guys are working on the next forum fest ?

Enjoyed the company of my playing partners over the last two days. Lee, Simon, Bernie and Dave. Shame Simon could only complete 35 holes, but when you have got to go ........

Canâ€™t wait to see the results.

Cheers Glyn and Cam. Forum legends.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Please be respectful to your scorecard ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

One scorecard was made into a paper airplane, and flown at Glyn. Disgraceful behaviour, and surely worthy of a forum ban ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks to the wonderful organisers - the best two days of parkland golf I've ever walked. 
Shame the golf was a little rough round the edges but more than made up for it with the company over the two days. 
Thanks Sam and Matt and today Martin and Claire. 
Stepped back in time to another world these last 48hrs and bloody loved it. 

Cheers again Glyn & Cam ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

Well just finished unpacking and you know itâ€™s a been a great trip when you feel a bit sad 

The first day was good fun at Addington - nice course to play , got to putt well round there

Then onto the main course 

Sunningdale was stunning as per normal , the New today was a tougher test but for me the Old is the nicer course and the one I would play - the New does have better par 3â€™s 

Cheers to my playing partners across the 3 days , great fun each day and some great golf and some funny moments 

If I had a putter that was a little hotter I might have scored well but still loved every minute of it 

Last night in Camberly was great fun - the Bee Sting was a nice tipple ðŸ˜‚ great to meet new faces as well as old faces  , put faces to forum names and have a great time , the social is a big part of these meets and last night was no different 

Finally a big thanks to Glyn and his big oaf of a sidekick, the amount of work Glyn does on behalf of us forumers is amazing and every single one of us appreciate it so much , they are the single reason we get to play these great courses and I hope we continue to support them to make these a success - obviously Glyn does the work and the lump is the face of the operation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Is he as annoying in real life  as he is on here?
		
Click to expand...

Someone had to fill the massive void left by you ðŸ˜‰


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 24, 2019)

Just got home. Great few days golf! Loved Sunningdale, especially the Old Course. Would love to play the New again though as there were definitely a few holes I would play a different club off the tee with.
Thanks to my playing partners all 3 days for putting up with my belly aching! 
My play teetered on the edge of really good all week with just too many loose shots, bad decisions, brain farts, sweaty grips and poor chips to be able to give the Swedish Bandit a game! Summed up by the 18th today. 160y left in after the tee shot, pull left into bunker, splash out to 8â€™ for a great finishing birdie to play under HC... then a 3 putt!! GREAT play Jacob! 

Looking forward to H4H already!

Just to echo everyone else. Many thanks to Glyn and Cam for organising, even if you did try to get me ejected! 

Martin


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 24, 2019)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Thanks to the wonderful organisers - the best two days of parkland golf I've ever walked.
Shame the golf was a little rough round the edges but more than made up for it with the company over the two days.
Thanks Sam and Matt and today Martin and Claire.
Stepped back in time to another world these last 48hrs and bloody loved it.

Cheers again Glyn & Cam ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Parkland? Philistine. It's heathland golf.

Played rubbish, loved the courses, well organised Glyn and Cam. Top guys both.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2019)

Big thanks to Glyn for organising this...must have been Hell on Toast.
2 great courses and I think the New just shades the Old but there's not a lot in it.
Played ok yesterday, made some decent pars.
Not so good today though. As per the Irritations thread I hadn't slept much so it wasn't the best prep for a second scorchio day.
Started well - level par after 4 with a 40+ foot birdie on the 2nd.
That's when the tiredness started to kick in and the game went south, although I think I took NTP on the 17th.....
Couldn't stay after today's round, it was after 8 when we finished and my body was on the verge of total shutdown.
Try and get some kip tonight, back to work in the morning.
Cheers again to Glyn and to Cam, was good to see new faces as well as the old battered ones.
Had to put up with Fragger, CVG and Homer both days but you can't win 'em all


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks Glynn for all the hard graft that goes into organising this.... really enjoyable although I played appallingly.  

Sunningdale is just fab.  Could make a case for either being the better course....and frankly I'm happy with eitherðŸ˜

Enjoyed putting more faces to names... great trip.    Till next time!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 24, 2019)

Great time. Well done all. My only regret is not being able to spend a little more time catching up with friends and acquaintances this evening but I had an offer I could not refuse even though it meant another beating by playing another round of very bad golf. 

Naturally thanks to the organisers for everything. Itâ€™s been superb. My golf has become dreadful and has spoiled some of my enjoyment of an otherwise perfect few days, so I really need to get that sorted out.


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Firstly, thanks to Glyn and Cam for organising this. For 128 people all in all it is nothing but amazing to manage to get it together.

Secondly, the swear-off competition at Addington was won on TKO by the big man from South Africa. I truly got learnt a lesson there, especially in the sheer quantity of obscenityâ€™s coming out of his mouth. I simply have to dig deep, work hard and get back stronger and angrier in September for H4H.

Thirdly, thanks to all playing partners throughout these 3 days. It was a pleasure to meet and play with you all!

Fourthly, apologies to everyone for having one of the best stretches of golf that Iâ€™ve ever put together. My handicap will hopefully be more in line come Tandridge and I look forward to be able to call whoever wins there a bandit. 

Fiftly, Sunningdale - Wow. Just wow. Absolutely amazing. I cannot wait to get back there again. It shall require something very special to overtake Sunningdale in general, and the new course in particular, to be considered my new favourite course.

And lastly, thanks to all of the people Iâ€™ve met throughout these 3 days, and I hope to see you again soon.

Thanks,
Your Swedish Bandit
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate, thanks for carrying me around Addington. Great scoring around Sunningdale aswell. The heat destroyed me today.
Cam put up a fight with the swearing but multi-lingual swearing wins easily (by the second green aswell) ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 24, 2019)

An amazing 3 days away. My golf was poor but surroundings and company were fab. Played with new people in stunning surroundings. Learnt new names and swear words along the way.
Thanks for sorting this out for us Glyn and Cam, you pulled it out of the bag again. Much appreciated.


----------



## LIG (Jul 25, 2019)

Bah! It was rubbish and I want my money back! (credit to Richart for supplying that pearler!)

Played like a..... plonker/cripple/novice both days, but still came away with a smile on my face. 

Sunningdale is just awesome!  Prefer the New course but that preference might have been influenced by the weather...there was more of a cooling breeze today. 

Last group out, with one of our four AWOL - Hopefully Chris is OK!

Thanks to all my playing companions - Bernix, DougMcClure, Piece, Swingalot and PCWOX - its the company that makes any round a fantastic experience and although I scored 40 points spread over two days, for me it was the most enjoyable rounds this year!  So thanks to Glyn and Cam for all their efforts putting this together and making sure things ran smoothly - You're top, top fellas and Leg Ends of the Forum! 

Time for some Zeds!


----------



## 2blue (Jul 25, 2019)

It was a bit of a rushed get off but it did mean we're back in Leeds by 11pm. Hope Jim had time to say 'Bye & thanks to you'se all'
Once again it many thanks to Glyn & Cam for fantastic organisation as usual & also a big thank you to all the playing partners Jim & I had.
Whilst it's said that the New is a much more difficult test (though Rating & Slope says little difference) â€¦.  for me the Old flows seamlessly from green to tee & provides a great deal more enjoyment, aesthetically & in the playing... it's in a different class all together. Would far rather play the Old both times.
All the best for the rest of the season


----------



## Crow (Jul 25, 2019)

What a brilliant three days, huge thanks to Glyn, Cam and all others who helped to put this together and made it run seamlessly.

Many thanks to all playing partners and great to catch up with so many new and old faces and thanks to Dando for collecting and bringing a set of irons to The Addington for me.

I seem to be one of the few who really likes The Addington but have to say the Old Course is by far the most enjoyable of the three for me.

I was even happy with the level of my play for the first two days but have decided that the New Course definitely doesn't like me, it kept stealing my balls.

Thanks again Glyn & Cam!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2019)

Cheers Glyn and Cam, its a great deal of graft putting a meet together and this was a biggie, you're a pair of diamonds! I didnt hear Cam swear once - more like 100 times ðŸ˜

I'd played the New back about 5 years ago so I was really  keen to play the Old  and was blown away by how beautiful it was and a wonderful, but not as tough as the New, track. Pieman showed us how golf should be played but, in my case if you cant get off the tee properly its can be a little difficult to play the game ðŸ¤”

The New was tough imo and I felt the bunkers were poor, heavy overnight rain left them quite compacted and being fairly deep led me to stay in more than I usually do. 

I'd like to thank Swingalot for driving me there and back and apologise to Chris3081for trying to wipe him out on the practice chipping area, a place where a bellowed FORE is rarely heardðŸ˜£. Great fun meeting up with new and and the old wizened faces ðŸ˜‰ and an enjoyable evening in Camberley


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2019)

Just wanted to say thanks to Glynn and Cam for organising this and to my PP's over the 3 rounds.

Well done to all the winners!

A big thanks to ChrisD and John (Troy McClure) for persuading me to carry on playing yesterday when I was on the verge of walking in after 6 holes as I was struggling mentally.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2019)

Well what can I say after 3 awesome days golfing. 

Thought the last 2 days itâ€™s only been average. Golf courses only average at best ðŸ˜€. 

The food was just about passable for a buffet ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

I managed one very small starter and a even smaller main and really didnâ€™t bother with a desert ðŸ˜‰

Got home at 2am so completely knackered this morning. 

For those wanting results you will have to give me till tomorrow as I am hosting the Troon guys at Woodhall this afternoon ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜± 

So itâ€™s looks like we have created a monster. Started with what I thought we would get 60 and it kept going up and up to the point it got over 100 names I just thought holy ðŸ˜³

So from the original 30 golfers going to Silloth and Southerness all those years ago organised by @Liverbirdie and @Birchy and myself to this massive total of 128 golfers this was the biggest meet I have ever done. 

So thanks to you all. Most of you have paid on time. I have only needed to chase a few regularly and thatâ€™s not too bad so thanks for making it a little easier. I must have spent some serious amount of time updating my spreadsheet with payments. 

Thanks for the gift as well as that was a real surprise. I have put it towards my electric trolley so thanks again. 

Thanks for @Region3 for sorting the spreadsheet for results again for me. I will be using it mainly tonight. I had planned to do it yesterday afternoon but never got a second to myself after playing. 

I couldnâ€™t do it without help from @Captainron he has listened to me bitch and get stressed regularly so thanks Cam ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

He has done a great job sorting you all out for 3 days ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ itâ€™s a good job he is so quiet and refrained ðŸ˜± I am really pleased to hear that he hasnâ€™t sworn for 3 days. He told me he would be on his best behaviour ðŸ˜³

Well I could but he loves to interfere ðŸ˜‰


Oh and finally I havenâ€™t done the results but we all know @Lilyhawk has won it. He will have a proper handicap soon. 42 points on the new course is a 36 hole round for me. 

Well done Jakob ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


So who wants to go back again in 2 years time ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Badger (Jul 25, 2019)

thanks to playing partners for their company.

struggled for periods on both days, us big units are not built for five hours in that heat !

sunningdale is an amazing piece of property, my two'penneth on the courses having played both for the first time, a bit like having to choose between your favourite kid but despite me playing much better on the old I think i'd lean towards the new. think it was
phil who said the best par 3's were on the new and i'd agree with that.  

another couple of bucket list courses ticked off thanks to this forum and the opportunities it throws up with people like Glynn and Cam prepared to put the time and effort in to organise for us, thanks again chaps.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2019)

Finally back home, seriously need to accept my ginger roots and apply more sun cream. 

As has been already mentioned, massive thanks to Glyn and Cam. Canâ€™t wait for 2021!

Had a great time meeting more new people, shame I only managed 9 holes of golf from the 54 we played!
Yesterday was probably the closest Iâ€™ve ever come to walking in, if we werenâ€™t at such a stunning course I think Iâ€™d have been done by the 9th as it appeared Iâ€™d simply forgotten how to play the game. 

Having played two rounds with our intl friend from Guadalajara, I can honestly say Iâ€™m sick and tired of uttering the phrase â€œnice parâ€! The funniest point being stood on the 18th yesterday evening and seeing the sheer panic on @Lilyhawk face when he realised he was already on 39 points. He duly smashed another drive down the middle for the final â€œnice parâ€!

I enjoyed the Addington, will play it again sometime soon so I can decide if I think itâ€™s actually quirky or simply poorly laid out. 

I remembered more of the Old from the last visit, but think Iâ€™m more of a fan of the New. The par 3s are much better imo and even though from 5-11 I amassed maybe 1 point, it was still a pleasant walk. 

Re the swearing comp. Thatâ€™s another title in the bag for Jakob. The way he chastised himself in both English and Swedish was hilarious. Iâ€™ve no idea what heâ€™d be like if playing poorly......

Finally @Swingalot and @PhilTheFragger i didnâ€™t catch you during the meet, but @Liverbirdie and his pals were kind enough to handover your winnings. So message me and Iâ€™ll send you the Â£10.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 25, 2019)

What an absolutely awesome few days... Great weather, stunning courses, great company - Sunningdale's team should be well proud and applauded for what they put on, course, food and hospitality wise...   Its a long way for us Northerners to come play golf, but worth every traffic jam and piss stop, still amazes me that Khamelion and I have never ran out of things to talk about when we spend so much time in a car... Cheers again to Glyn and Cameron for organising a wonderful event, the 3 balls for nearest the pin, well worth the trip alone for that - thanks again guys and see you all soon either at Coventry or H4H...


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2019)

Brilliant job LQ and the Captain, plus any behind the scenes!! Immense organisation for us 128, very much appreciated. 

The courses were excellent, and I'll probably be a lone voice, but I thought the greens were a touch slow...

Thanks to my PPs, mostly in helping me find my wayward cricket shots!!! Stuffingly hot but very enjoyable.

If anyone's asking, it's the 'New' for me easily.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 25, 2019)

Once again thanks to Glyn and Cam for the sterling effort organising the rabble.

Enjoyable three days, thanks to Craig, James and Roger for their company around the Addington. I'm going with Quirky definitely a course you need to play once before you've got a cue.
Thanks to Richard, Lee, Dave and Bernie for their company at Sunningdale, still the old for me as my favourite although the new is growing on me.

The last round was one too far, lost my swing after the 10th, and struggled to get the ball in play. Also thanks to Richard who was like a blood hound whenever my ball was in the heather


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

@Lincoln Quaker Just driving back to Scotland with @Captainron now, he wants to know where are we going next year and when are you posting the results?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



@Lincoln Quaker Just driving back to Scotland with @Captainron now, he wants to know where are we going next year and when are you posting the results?
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t he the chief organiser ðŸ˜‰

See this is what happens. He organised it takes all the credit ðŸ˜‰then clears off straight after without even doing the results 

Bloody useless.


----------



## wookie (Jul 25, 2019)

Many thanks to Glyn and Cam for two days of golfing heaven from every single point of view other than my golf!  Thanks to all my partners for their company as well as lots of looking around in the heather.  As is typical of this game Ive just taken the kids to the range this morning and hit some of the best shots Ive ever hit having not been able to find many at all in 36 holes.

Put me down for 2 years time please.


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Finally @Swingalot and @PhilTheFragger i didnâ€™t catch you during the meet, but @Liverbirdie and his pals were kind enough to handover your winnings. So message me and Iâ€™ll send you the Â£10.
		
Click to expand...

We were sat next to each other outside the pub in Camberley mate  

Stick the Â£10 in the H4H bucket, no dramas.


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 25, 2019)

Glyn and Cam, superb boys, thank you.

Sunningdale - the best course's I have ever played, I loved them both. I played poor for 2 days, but the company, weather and courses more than made up for that.

Little story, but it sums up the work that goes on behind the scenes, we were out last yesterday and were putting out at way past 8pm when Glyn appeared on the green and offered to grab us some food and order us a drink as the clubhouse was shutting. I had to shoot off anyway, but little gestures like that are pure class. 

2 years time, 100% IN !


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			We were sat next to each other outside the pub in Camberley mate 

Stick the Â£10 in the H4H bucket, no dramas.
		
Click to expand...

Doh. I should have realised with the Palace talk. 

That's the trouble with forum and real names lol

Consider it Done.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Doh. I should have realised with the Palace talk. 

That's the trouble with forum and real names lol

Consider it Done.
		
Click to expand...


"All the Palace talk" ? What with Southampton and Liverpool youd think Palace weren't the best team on the PL ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 25, 2019)

First up, thank you very much Glyn for organising this trip, very much appreciated.

Got home around 1 ish this morning and barring the total nuggets on the M25, including the dick in the Tesla who tried to remove my wing mirror, moving less than 5mph, the plank not looking drove toward my side, fortunately, I saw him and swerved left so he only hit my mirror and no damage done. Mind you he did get a stern talking too, he looked confused, maybe it was the Geordie, maybe it was the string of expletives he got, I think I used all of them.

Thank you to my playing partners over the three days, even though I play with them every weekend, but it was good to play with Mark, Nick and Phil, going to take a while to remove the 3 ply tissue image from my mind and no, if any one asks I am not repeating it.

I'm fairly sure the Addington was designed by Disney, a little too quirky for my liking, some nice holes, but to many blind holes for me.

Sunningdale, absolutely fantastic, brilliant, marvellous, superb, can't decide which course I preferred, but I think the new just shades it for me, both were glorious, but the new just suits my eye a little more than the old.

Great 3 days golf, great food, great weather, great company both on and off the course.

Gan canny


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 25, 2019)

Good work Glyn. You make life very easy for all of us. 

The old is leagues better imo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Fantastic few days. Thanks to Glyn for all his help and patience and everyone who mucked in on the day to make it run so smoothly (and not a flying scorecard in sight). Great to meet Dave (2Blue), his partner Jim and the forum legend that is Bernix from Austria. I have to be honest, the greens at the Addington were as pure and quick as I've seen in a long time but like a few others I just found the whole layout a little quirky and because of that wonder how it gets a place in the top 100. Definitely an acquired taste and a place you need to play a few times. That said it was nice to tick it off the list. Didn't play great but enjoyed the day.

What can I say about the last two days at Sunningdale. We were looked after great as always and I had the please of Imurg CVG and Fragger. Great to see Pat as our starter and what great condition the course was in. I played ok to start with on the Old course and then fell away. I struggled all day on the New and I always find it a brutally tough course to play so my meagre score yesterday was no surprise. 

Great to meet so many old faces and some new ones and I have really enjoyed it. Looking forward to H4H and Hankley and the finding out where the road trips will take us in 2020


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great to meet so many old faces and some new ones and I have really enjoyed it. Looking forward to H4H and Hankley and the finding out where the road trips will take us in 2020
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair most of the faces are old, bordering on ancient. Only young one I can remember was that pesky kid Lilyhawk. Perhaps a minimum age next time ?


----------



## bernix (Jul 25, 2019)

made it home by 2 PM today. Really enjoyed the three days with you lads! The Addington was really nice golf course with Maybe the best greens I ever putted on.Unfortunately the fairways where a little â€œpatchyâ€ And there were a couple of holes where I didnâ€™t know where to hit the ball. As to Sunningdale I can only confirm what all what you said: simply stunning.
I really canâ€™t tell whether the old or the new course is better I only regret that I couldnâ€™t score better on the New with most of the tees foreward but I was really knackered after two days of golf and they have no power trolley to hire

Thanks to all my playing partnerâ€™s and a special thanks to Glyn and Captain Ron for all the work they put into this meeting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Do we have a list of the results aside from Lilyhawk winning it all


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 25, 2019)

Back home. Firstly want to give a public thanks (again) to @Captainron for being my personal chauffeur and hotelier, and depositing me at my car in Leuchars station today. Service above and beyond.

@Lincoln Quaker gets no second thanks because I've caught some sort of golfing idiot syndrome off him. 

Without doubt this has been the best trip to date for me, the company and operation have been excellent beginning to end. But I've got to admit to the worst golf I've ever played. Some golfers get yips with certain aspects of the game. Maybe they develop a few small faults. But I think I've found myself in some sort of full-spectrum golf yips where I cannot hit a ball with any club of any sort. The most shanks, the most slices, the most degreens, the most 3 putts, the most heal shots, the most toe shots, the least clean strikes, the most duffed chips, the closest anyone came to snapping their driver... It all had to have been me. The most God-awful golfer there ever has been was on display by me out there. I was destroyed. 

It was all worth it and I enjoyed every second.  Even though I may not have sounded like it at times, I would do it all again. But I really need help first


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 25, 2019)

richart said:



			To be fair most of the faces are old, bordering on ancient. Only young one I can remember was that pesky kid Lilyhawk. Perhaps a minimum age next time ?

Click to expand...

I completely agree! For next meet, it should be a rule that everyone has to be older than 35. Lucky for me, I turn 36 tomorrow, so - see you at H4H!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2019)

I



Lilyhawk said:



			I completely agree! For next meet, it should be a rule that everyone has to be older than 35. Lucky for me, I turn 36 tomorrow, so - see you at H4H! 

Click to expand...

I'm sure we can think of something else by then..........


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 25, 2019)

Itâ€™s ok, heâ€™ll be off 6 by the next meet so we can all have more of a chance!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks so much to Glyn and his army of helpers, canâ€™t thank you all enough, really. Not often that hillbillies like me are permitted on courses as nice as that and Iâ€™ll never forget it ðŸ˜‰

Great company once again; learnt some â€˜interestingâ€™ Swedish, watched some superlative ball striking and had LiverBirdieâ€™s company for a couple of rounds. Thanks one and alll ðŸ»


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2019)

Glynn, Cam, youâ€™re both awesome.  Thanks for all the hard work you put in to make this trip.  I honestly think Sunningdale is the best place to play golf in the UK.  Loved every second.  Iâ€™m also with the few who also liked the  Addington.  Quite the test on those greens, and for sure would fancy a score round there once Iâ€™d played it a couple of times.  

Great to see everyone again.......trips like this are what the forum is all about !


----------



## Troymcclure (Jul 25, 2019)

Piece, Bernix, LIG, ChrisD and Dando, a pleasure to meet you all. Ball striking I can only dream of from Piece and Dando (after a difficult start).

Old for me.

Word of the day, â€œvistasâ€.

Anyone else trip that damn speed camera immediately outside the Club. Grrrrr!



Swingalot said:



			Little story, but it sums up the work that goes on behind the scenes, we were out last yesterday and were putting out at way past 8pm when Glyn appeared on the green and offered to grab us some food and order us a drink as the clubhouse was shutting. I had to shoot off anyway, but little gestures like that are pure class. 

Click to expand...

That is class!

Glyn & Cam, 11 out of 10.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 26, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Finally back home, seriously need to accept my ginger roots and apply more sun cream.

As has been already mentioned, massive thanks to Glyn and Cam. Canâ€™t wait for 2021!

Had a great time meeting more new people, shame I only managed 9 holes of golf from the 54 we played!
Yesterday was probably the closest Iâ€™ve ever come to walking in, if we werenâ€™t at such a stunning course I think Iâ€™d have been done by the 9th as it appeared Iâ€™d simply forgotten how to play the game.

Having played two rounds with our intl friend from Guadalajara, I can honestly say Iâ€™m sick and tired of uttering the phrase â€œnice parâ€! The funniest point being stood on the 18th yesterday evening and seeing the sheer panic on @Lilyhawk face when he realised he was already on 39 points. He duly smashed another drive down the middle for the final â€œnice parâ€!

I enjoyed the Addington, will play it again sometime soon so I can decide if I think itâ€™s actually quirky or simply poorly laid out.

I remembered more of the Old from the last visit, but think Iâ€™m more of a fan of the New. The par 3s are much better imo and even though from 5-11 I amassed maybe 1 point, it was still a pleasant walk.

Re the swearing comp. Thatâ€™s another title in the bag for Jakob. The way he chastised himself in both English and Swedish was hilarious. Iâ€™ve no idea what heâ€™d be like if playing poorly......

Finally @Swingalot and @PhilTheFragger i didnâ€™t catch you during the meet, but @Liverbirdie and his pals were kind enough to handover your winnings. So message me and Iâ€™ll send you the Â£10.
		
Click to expand...

Pop mine in the H4H pot please. ðŸ‘

At the risk of repeating what many others have said, I would like to add my thanks to Glyn and Cam for a great couple of days. Golfing heaven it was.

Proper bucket list stuff especially as I beat Imurg and Homer on the new.

ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 26, 2019)

Glyn, thanks again for putting all this together, ably assisted by Cam 
Enjoyed the whole trip, both on and off the course.
A bit of good golf, some great nights in the pub, both in top company.
All I have to say about the Sunningdale courses is that even having been beaten up by them, I wanted to go straight back out and play them again.
Thanks also to SteL for driving us down and to Papas and Odvan for ferrying me to/from Sunningdale.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2019)

Apologies for the delay in posting on here got home to a minor family drama.

Many thanks to Glyn & Cam for putting all this together, absolutely stunning venue and superb organisation .  If there is a better 36 hole complex in the UK then can you please book it for two years time, if not then I suppose we'll have to rough it here again.   Thanks to all my playing partners over the 3 days for their company, and my drinking partners in The Bear; always nice to put faces to the names on the screen.  Only disappointment of the trip was being led astray by one of the Northern contingent on the Tuesday evening who practically forced that Bee Sting stuff down my neck against my will, outrageous behaviour..


----------



## Twire (Jul 26, 2019)

Finally got home at 2am last night after having an extended trip.

Thanks to all my playing partners... or fellow competitors for the pendants, I had a great 3 days.

The Addington, quirky but very enjoyable. Sunningdale, Old and New, just stunning, but very tough with the way I played. Great time of year with the heather in full bloom, not easy to get out of but easy on the eye.

Big thanks goes to Glynn and his sidekick Cam, your hard work and dedication is very much appreciated.. thanks fellas.

And finally, thanks to Cam for picking up my putter on the 13th at Addington. Putting with a wedge for the final 6 holes was more than likely the reason for my poor score . I owe you a beer mate.

See you all in a couple of months at H4H's.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for all the fantastic comments and I am pleased so many want to go back in 2 years time ðŸ‘Œ

Now here are the results.

Considering some of you lot are golf obsessed your cards were appalling ðŸ˜‚ 

Now I mentioned we have two groups for the 2 day comp at Sunningdale 

Forum winners and guests 

So the main champion and the 2019 champion is @Lilyhawk as he won it by a mile, over 3 rounds he was very impressive. Over the 2 rounds at Sunningdale he wiped the floor with us all ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


GM Forum top 5

1st place @Lilyhawk with 79 points ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ


Joint 2nd place @94tegsi & @Liverpoolphil 
4th place @PieMan 
Joint 5th place @richart @Robobum @tugglesf239 


Guests top 5

1st place D Mendoza @MendieGK guest 71 points 
2nd place James RT LQ guest 
3rd place Trev LQ guest 
4th place Joe Foster @MendieGK guest
Joint 5th place Jason E, Matt V and Nick  all LQ guests 

Top 3 each day prizes 

Sunningdale Old forum 

1st place @Lilyhawk 37 with 20 on back 9
2nd place @94tegsi 
3rd place @tugglesf239 

Sunningdale Old guest 

1st place D Mendoza @MendieGK guest 38 points 
2nd place Trev LQ guest 
3rd place Gary A LQ guest 

Sunningdale New forum 

1st place with an incredible score @Lilyhawk with 42 points
2nd place @Liverpoolphil 
3rd place @94tegsi with 20 on back 9

Sunningdale New guests 

1st Matt Hunt @MendieGK guest 38 points 
2nd place James RT LQ guest 
3rd place D Mendoza @MendieGK guest 

Now for nearest the pins they are Â£10 each. If you want to donate to H4H I am sure @richart would be very grateful ðŸ˜‰

Old course

Tuesday 

4 @TheDiablo 
8 @bernix 
13 @Piece 
15 @Swinger

Wednesday 

4 Jamie Cook @MendieGK guest
8 @Jimaroid and he hit it to 5 ft and 3 stabbed ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ¤£
13 Trev LQ guest 
15 Jason E LQ guest 

New course 

Tuesday

2 Jamie Cook @MendieGK guest 
5 @Wilson 
10 James Blatch @MendieGK guest
14 @NorfolkShaun 
17 D Mendoza @MendieGK guest


Wednesday 

2 @gregbwfc 
5 @TopOfTheFlop 
10 @Paperboy 
14 @94tegsi 
17 @Imurg 

Well done all. Please send me a PM or an email with PayPal details or bank details and I will send you over the cash prizes . I will do it on Monday as I doubt I will get much time this weekend ðŸ‘


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks again Glyn. Dammit how that 3 putt from 8â€™ on the last at the new cost me!

Please pop my nearest pin prize in the H4H pot! I never win those, so very chuffed!

Well done all.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Not much coming in from us NW lot. Well done Davy an Andy for salvaging a bit of pride!

Rest of us need to hang our heads


Cheers Glyn + Cam ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 27, 2019)

Stick my nearest pin into H4H pot Glyn ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Thanks again to you and Cam for an amazing couple of days!


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

So Lilyhawk won each day at the Addington, Sunningdale Old and New. You can go off some people.

I definitely need to warm up before playing, as I had 41 points on the two back nines, and not many on the front ones. Perhaps a second bacon roll.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 27, 2019)

I played with @Lilyhawk at the Addington and I learned some Swedish profanities pretty early on as he only had 2 points after 3 holes 

He then played beautifully and managed to keep that up for another 51 holes! To go under handicap on all 3 rounds on some tough tracks was extremely impressive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

There isnâ€™t a nicer Swedish bandit who Iâ€™m happy to see beat me ðŸ˜‰

After been beaten up massively by RCP in November but getting himself fully involved in everything itâ€™s great to see Jacob play so well , lovely bloke and a pleasure to play with and also socialise with ( better than those Saffers ðŸ˜²) - we were playing in front of him and every time I looked back he was smack in the middle of the fairwayðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸

I expect at H4H thatâ€™s Handicap will have come tumbling down


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

I'd just like to point out that I actually won something at a forum meet....first time for everything eh..?
And I want my winnings........


To go in the pot like everyone else will
Cheers again Glyn and Cam


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 27, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			8 @Jimaroid and he hit it to 5 ft and 3 stabbed ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

They weren't stabs. It was a strategic lunge to leave me a much more appealing 8 foot up-hill riposte, leaving a lovely graze on the cheek of the hole, and a deft wee parry for a beautiful finishing blow of 4.

Send it to H4H please. I deserve nothing from that performance. 

P.S., my clubs are in the garage of shame. I even turned down a free round at Kingsbarns yesterday. Sticking to the promise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			They weren't stabs. It was a strategic lunge to leave me a much more appealing 8 foot up-hill riposte, leaving a lovely graze on the cheek of the hole, and a deft wee parry for a beautiful finishing blow of 4.

Send it to H4H please. I deserve nothing from that performance. 

P.S., my clubs are in the garage of shame. I even turned down a free round at Kingsbarns yesterday. Sticking to the promise.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t the only person to win a nearest pin prize and 3 putt ðŸ˜†


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He wasnâ€™t the only person to win a nearest pin prize and 3 putt ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I 2 putted mine from 2ft! 360 horseshoe with the ball laughing at me.


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2019)

Bang my near hole in one tenner in the H4H pot please ðŸ‘


----------



## Wilson (Jul 27, 2019)

Put mine in the H4H pot please.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			... 360 horseshoe...
		
Click to expand...

Never seen one of those!

Plenty of 180s though!


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 27, 2019)

Chuck mine in the pot please Glyn, I made birdie though am I the odd one out


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Chuck mine in the pot please Glyn, I made birdie though am I the odd one out 

Click to expand...

Definitely an odd one.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only disappointment of the trip was being led astray by one of the Northern contingent on the Tuesday evening who practically forced that Bee Sting stuff down my neck
		
Click to expand...

Then you go and do the same to me - pot kettle black!


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Then you go and do the same to me - pot kettle black!
		
Click to expand...

Did he spike your horlicks ?


----------



## Troymcclure (Jul 27, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Chuck mine in the pot please Glyn, I made birdie though am I the odd one out 

Click to expand...

Piece drained a magnificent birdie putt. From about 4 inches. Would have been an expensive ace!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2019)

richart said:



			Did he spike your horlicks ?

Click to expand...

6.8% Horlicks - to good to be true ðŸ˜


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

I did wonder if that was a euphemism but I couldn't work it out...


----------



## bernix (Jul 27, 2019)

put mine in the H2H pot, too


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2019)

I've decided that it should be called Stunningdale ðŸ˜‰


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 27, 2019)

Cheers Glyn. Stick my tenner in the H4H pot 
Another one of nearest the pin 3 putters


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 27, 2019)

bernix said:



			put mine in the *H2H* pot, too
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be 2 shortðŸ˜‚


----------



## paddyc (Jul 27, 2019)

Massive thanks to Glyn and Cam for all their organising of the meet. A great few days.Addington a nice course with some interesting holes shall we say .Sunningdale just stunning, Definitely think the 18 holes per day worked rather than trying to squeeze in 36 and i dont think 36 would have been possible in that heat., love that place, cant wait to go back. Thanks to my playing for their patience as my game was way off after looking good last week, oh well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2019)

Brilliant work Glyn and Cam, and even better than the 1st time, being able to appreciate both courses over two days. I know the work Glyn does, and he leaves no stone unturned, but to do it for 120 is immense.

Congratulations to the south, having to overcome the north on namby-pamby fast running ground, with no wind in 30 degree heat. We still await a fixture to happen on cold, wet, windy NW proper links courses, with a bit of grime in the air and smells from t'mill wafting over the hills. 

Well done to Lilyshark, another off the production line (sponsored by Jobr) to overtake Homer in the race to 9.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Congratulations to the south, having to overcome the north on namby-pamby fast running ground, with no wind in 30 degree heat. We still await a fixture to happen on cold, wet, windy NW proper links courses, with a bit of grime in the air and smells from t'mill wafting over the hills. 

Click to expand...

We'd do the same in on a Kent Links meet in the balmy sunny weather we usually get there ðŸ‘


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2019)

Winning anything has never even crossed my mind when signing up to these meets. I just wanted to play nice courses and get to know fellow golf nerds. Chucked my winning score in Â£ into the H4H pot. My bag broke on the way home from Sunningdale though, so the remaining share of the winnings should get me a nice new bag.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Winning anything has never even crossed my mind when signing up to these meets. I just wanted to play nice courses and get to know fellow golf nerds. Chucked my winning score in Â£ into the H4H pot. My bag broke on the way home from Sunningdale though, so the remaining share of the winnings should get me a nice new bag. 

Click to expand...

Great gesture Jakob ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			My bag broke on the way home from Sunningdale though,
		
Click to expand...

Good!!! 

Well done on the golf that you played - very impressive stuff 

Don't worry, all of us want to win on these meets (well I'd certainly love to win one!) 

But you've certainly entered into the spirit of them anyway - golf, a few beers, and a great way to meet some new mates!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Winning anything has never even crossed my mind when signing up to these meets. I just wanted to play nice courses and get to know fellow golf nerds. Chucked my winning score in Â£ into the H4H pot. My bag broke on the way home from Sunningdale though, so the remaining share of the winnings should get me a nice new bag. 

Click to expand...

Superb gesture from a top bloke who has fully got what the best thing about this forum is - look forward to having a better chance at H4H when your handicap will be a lot lower ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚  

Think you need to drink more inbetween rounds ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Superb gesture from a top bloke who has fully got what the best thing about this forum is - look forward to having a better chance at H4H when your handicap will be a lot lower ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ 

Think you need to drink more inbetween rounds ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Had plenty to drink on the Tuesday, and you know what happened after that...


----------



## Dando (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Had plenty to drink on the Tuesday, and you know what happened after that... 

Click to expand...

You woke up next to a horse?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Had plenty to drink on the Tuesday, and you know what happened after that... 

Click to expand...

"Plenty to drink" ?? You didnt touch the Bee Sting ðŸ˜£


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			You woke up next to a horse?
		
Click to expand...

Well, some call him Papas, but close enough. He did have the worst case of hickups Iâ€™ve heard, so I did think at one point that he mightâ€™ve been transforming to something, but perhaps not a horse.


----------



## Dando (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Well, some call him Papas, but close enough. He did have the worst case of hickups Iâ€™ve heard, so I did think at one point that he mightâ€™ve been transforming to something, but perhaps not a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Was it awkward in the morning over breakfast or did he leave without saying a word?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



*Well, some call him Papas, but close enough*. He did have the worst case of hickups Iâ€™ve heard, so I did think at one point that he mightâ€™ve been transforming to something, but perhaps not a horse.
		
Click to expand...

You can go off some people......

The way I played from the 10th onwards at addington I'd say Donkey was more apt!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			Was it awkward in the morning over breakfast or did he leave without saying a word?
		
Click to expand...

He bought me breakfast! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 29, 2019)

The only way that I witnessed you can knock lilyhawk off his game is mention Malmo and what a wonderful place it is. He starts to go green and his shirt starts to rip....


----------



## richart (Jul 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Winning anything has never even crossed my mind when signing up to these meets. I just wanted to play nice courses and get to know fellow golf nerds. Chucked my winning score in Â£ into the H4H pot. My bag broke on the way home from Sunningdale though, so the remaining share of the winnings should get me a nice new bag. 

Click to expand...

Cheers Jakob. Very much appreciated. I knew you were not as bad as some made out !! 

See you at Tandridge.


----------



## chris3081 (Jul 30, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Cheers Glyn and Cam, its a great deal of graft putting a meet together and this was a biggie, you're a pair of diamonds! I didnt hear Cam swear once - more like 100 times ðŸ˜

I'd played the New back about 5 years ago so I was really  keen to play the Old  and was blown away by how beautiful it was and a wonderful, but not as tough as the New, track. Pieman showed us how golf should be played but, in my case if you cant get off the tee properly its can be a little difficult to play the game ðŸ¤”

The New was tough imo and I felt the bunkers were poor, heavy overnight rain left them quite compacted and being fairly deep led me to stay in more than I usually do.

I'd like to thank Swingalot for driving me there and back and apologise to Chris3081for trying to wipe him out on the practice chipping area, a place where a bellowed FORE is rarely heardðŸ˜£. Great fun meeting up with new and and the old wizened faces ðŸ˜‰ and an enjoyable evening in Camberley
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Chris, you've saved me the hassle of a court case  - great to catch up - the best course's i've played to date - well done everyone


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yeah 

Huge thanks to Glyn and Cam. Was a cracking few days.

Also thank you @bluewolf for pulling of the flookyiest bunker shot i have ever, ever seen. 

In advance of next year, could we please ensure the Bear pub in Camberly is fully stocked with Bee Sting Perry Cider. Unfortunately they ran out after some very unscrupulous pilfering activity by the one of the southern contingent....

I wont name names as i am a man of honour and to be fair, whilst he has a few years on me, hes also a proper unit... so im keeping my mouth shut


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 8, 2019)

I was playing the New course as you guys were on it. I didn't realise it until I'd seen this! I hope the Scottish guy who had lost his sunglasses found them and who had the fit blonde with them?! 

I'm astonished the majority of you prefer the New to the Old though. If you compare hole by hole the Old takes it by a good 4-5 holes. Better start, miles better finish and more of a variety of short, medium and long holes. The New takes it on the par 3's and 5/6 are the best back to back holes in the country, IMO. However 3/4/5/6/7 and 10/12 and the finish puts the Old ahead for me!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 12, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Had plenty to drink on the Tuesday, and you know what happened after that... 

Click to expand...

JÃ¤vla vÃ¤l spelade Thor


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2019)

4LEX said:



			I was playing the New course as you guys were on it. I didn't realise it until I'd seen this! I hope the Scottish guy who had lost his sunglasses found them and who had the fit blonde with them?! 

I'm astonished the majority of you prefer the New to the Old though. If you compare hole by hole the Old takes it by a good 4-5 holes. Better start, miles better finish and more of a variety of short, medium and long holes. The New takes it on the par 3's and 5/6 are the best back to back holes in the country, IMO. However 3/4/5/6/7 and 10/12 and the finish puts the Old ahead for me!
		
Click to expand...

I preferred the Old, much more interesting and more beautiful


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I preferred the Old, much more interesting and more beautiful
		
Click to expand...

So do I. But it's actually (considered) slightly 'weaker' than the New. Neither, imo, has a particularly strong finishing hole, but the others are all SO good, that's of little consequence and the chance of Birdie makes it/them interesting - in the same way 18 at TOC does. Both pretty much equally beautiful imo, but Old a tad more interesting


----------



## Dando (Aug 12, 2019)

I preferred the old, mainly because I saw more of the fairways and actually had a few chances to putt


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			JÃ¤vla vÃ¤l spelade Thor 

Click to expand...


That's easy for you to say !


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 13, 2019)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/courses/top-100-courses/sunningdale-golf-club-new-course-review-60460 New for me...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			That's easy for you to say !
		
Click to expand...

smÃ¶r brÃ¶d


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 13, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			smÃ¶r brÃ¶d
		
Click to expand...

I see that google translate still have some way to go before the function is fully working!


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I preferred the Old, much more interesting and more beautiful
		
Click to expand...

It is definitely more beautiful. Only 5, 6,10 and 13 really compare from the New.




Foxholer said:



			So do I. But it's actually (considered) slightly 'weaker' than the New. Neither, imo, has a particularly strong finishing hole, but the others are all SO good, that's of little consequence and the chance of Birdie makes it/them interesting - in the same way 18 at TOC does. Both pretty much equally beautiful imo, but Old a tad more interesting
		
Click to expand...

The New is much tougher without a doubt. Right from the start you''ve gotta be on it. A slow start and you're in trouble by the 5th tee. The Old is just a second shot course and by far the best. Everything about it makes you think about position. If you play well you get rewarded and you can make a good score. The New is a drivers course.


----------



## bernix (Aug 22, 2019)

difficult to rate one higher than the other. the new is visually more appealing whereas the old has more interesting holes imo. but maybe that stems from the fact that i played the old course first. i did not like hole 2 on the old course though


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2019)

bernix said:



			difficult to rate one higher than the other. the new is visually more appealing whereas the old has more interesting holes imo. but maybe that stems from the fact that i played the old course first. i did not like hole 2 on the old course though
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's a great hole! Just one helluva difference to the almost ho-hum 1st! 

Imo, the first is a (great) warm-up hole; the 2nd tells you 'this is a serious course!'. There are definitely a few 'quirky' holes though (e.g. 3rd, 9th, 11th) but they definitely have the potential to sting! 

The entire complex has some of my favourite golfing holes for either play or views. Old 10 is very near, if not at, the top for both!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2019)

I did my own reviews of both. In my opinion the Old is the best and a piece of golfing heaven. I really dislike the section on the New from the 7th-9th and the blind tee shots. The New is a driving course where I think the Old rewards strategy and second shots.

Old - http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=293 
New - http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=310 

I also chucked in a review of Addington - http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=282


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I did my own reviews of both. In my opinion the Old is the best and a piece of golfing heaven. I really dislike the section on the New from the 7th-9th and the blind tee shots. The New is a driving course where I think the Old rewards strategy and second shots.

Old - http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=293
New - http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=310

I also chucked in a review of Addington - http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=282

Click to expand...

I think 7 and 9 are great holes and 8 is also very good, albeit a slightly unsettling drive - would like to see them raise the tee on this hole by 5 feet - same as 16th


----------



## Babyliss (Sep 2, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I see that google translate still have some way to go before the function is fully working! 

Click to expand...

I stopped trusting online translators a long time ago, especially if I need to translate something important. I conducted an experiment and compared the translation made by an online translator and translation from a professional service. And as a result, it turned out 2 completely different texts. So my trust ended. I have a research paper that my colleagues want to publish in a student article in Paris and I will order translation from https://thewordpoint.com/services/translation-service/academic They are academic translation professionals and I will be sure that the meaning of my text will not be distorted.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I see that google translate still have some way to go before the function is fully working! 

Click to expand...

Smorgasbord


----------



## evemccc (Sep 8, 2020)

Been reading this thread and the listed reviews of Sunningdale O&N getting greener and greener with envy!

Would love to do something like this


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 8, 2020)

Still my favourite golf course.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 8, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Still my favourite golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. It had it all. Fantastic condition of the course itself, great weather and I played some of the best golf in my life. 
Couldn’t have asked for more.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2020)

I loved the Old course, it was stunning!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I loved the Old course, it was stunning!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Great course, well presented and a simply marvellous place to play


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Absolutely. Great course, well presented and a simply marvellous place to play
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit dangerous round the chipping area 😖😖


----------

